# Prahaar missile test fired successfully



## arihant

*Prahaar missile test fired successfully reports from TV Media.*

DRDO successfully flight tested its latest surface to surface missile Prahaar at 08.20 A.M on 21st July 2011 from Launch Complex III, off Chandipur Coast, ITR, Balasore, Orissa. The missile with a range of 150 km, comparable to ATACMS Missile of United States of America, fills the vital gap between Multi Barrel Rockets and Medium range Ballistic Missiles. The missile capable of carrying different types of warheads, operates as battle field support system to the Indian Army.

The missile with a length of 7.3 meters and diameter of 420 mm weighing 1280 kgs, and a single stage solid propulsion system goes to a height of 35 kms before reaching the targets of the range of 150 kms in about 250 seconds. The missile equipped with state-of-the-art high accuracy navigation, guidance and electro mechanical actuation systems with latest onboard computer achieved terminal accuracy of less than 10 meters.

The missile with a pay load of 200 kg has a fast reaction time, which is essential for the battle field tactical missile. The missile is launched from a Road Mobile System, which can carry six missiles at a time and can be fired in salvo mode in all directions covering the entire azimuth plane.

The missile system is developed to provide Indian Army a cost effective, quick reaction, all weather, all terrain, high accurate battle field support tactical system. The development of missile is carried out by the DRDO scientists in a short span of less than two years.

The flight path of the Missile was tracked and monitored by the various radar systems and electro optical systems located along the coast of Orissa. An Indian naval ship located near target point in Bay of Bengal witnessed the final event. The missile was developed by the DRDO Scientists with support from Indian Industry and Quality assurance agency MSQAA.

The launch operations were witnessed by Dr. V.K. Saraswat, Scientific Adviser to Raksha Mantri and Secretary Defence R & D, Lt Gen Vinod Nayanar, AVSM, Director General of Artillery, IHQ of MoD (Army). The operations were over seen by Avinash Chander, Chief Controller R&D, V.L.N. Rao, Programme Director AD, S.K. Ray, Director RCI, and S.P. Dash, Director ITR.

Defence Minister A.K. Antony congratulated the Scientists of DRDO for the successful maiden launch of the new missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
39


----------



## ptltejas

now confirmed news


----------



## rajusri

*DRDO Official press release: *

DRDO successfully flight tested its latest surface to surface missile Prahaar at 08.20 A.M on 21st July 2011 from Launch Complex III, off Chandipur Coast, ITR, Balasore, Orissa. The missile with a range of 150 km, comparable to ATACMS Missile of United States of America, fills the vital gap between Multi Barrel Rockets and Medium range Ballistic Missiles. *The missile capable of carrying different types of warheads, operates as battle field support system to the Indian Army.*

*The missile with a length of 7.3 meters and diameter of 420 mm weighing 1280 kgs, and a single stage solid propulsion system goes to a height of 35 kms before reaching the targets of the range of 150 kms in about 250 seconds. The missile equipped with state-of-the-art high accuracy navigation, guidance and electro mechanical actuation systems with latest onboard computer achieved terminal accuracy of less than 10 meters. *


The missile with a *pay load of 200 kg has a fast reaction time*, which is essential for the battle field tactical missile. *The missile is launched from a Road Mobile System, which can carry six missiles at a time and can be fired in salvo mode in all directions covering the entire azimuth plane.* 

The missile system is developed to provide Indian Army a *cost effective, quick reaction, all weather, all terrain, high accurate battle field support tactical system.* *The development of missile is carried out by the DRDO scientists in a short span of less than two years.*

The flight path of the Missile was tracked and monitored by the various radar systems and electro optical systems located along the coast of Orissa. An Indian naval ship located near target point in Bay of Bengal witnessed the final event. The missile was developed by the DRDO Scientists with support from Indian Industry and Quality assurance agency MSQAA. 

The launch operations were witnessed by Dr. V.K. Saraswat, Scientific Adviser to Raksha Mantri and Secretary Defence R & D, Lt Gen Vinod Nayanar, AVSM, Director General of Artillery, IHQ of MoD (Army). The operations were over seen by Avinash Chander, Chief Controller R&D, V.L.N. Rao, Programme Director AD, S.K. Ray, Director RCI, and S.P. Dash, Director ITR. 

Defence Minister A.K. Antony congratulated the Scientists of DRDO for the successful maiden launch of the new missile.

Source DRDO via Tarmak007 

Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: Here comes Prahaar! It took less than 2 years to develop missile: DRDO




Congrats DRDO and Indians.  



Comparison with other similar tactical missiles:


Prahaar (India)

*Range: 150 km
Weight: ~1280 kg
Warhead: 200 kg
Accuracy: less than 10 meter. 
Feature: quick reaction, all terrain, road mobile, canisterised , maintenance free, single stage solid fuel rocket with high accuracy and maneuverability. Cost effective. Six missiles per launcher can be fired in salvo mode at different targets. *




ATACMS MGM-164 (US) 

*Range: 140 km
Weight: 1480 kg
Warhead: 268 kg
Two missiles per launcher.
Features: road mobile, canisterised , single stage solid fuel rocket with high accuracy and maneuverability.*







EXTRA (Israel)
*
Range: 150 km
Weight: ~
Warhead: 120 kg 
Four missiles per launcher. 
Features: road mobile, canisterised , maintenance free, single stage solid fuel rocket with high accuracy and maneuverability. Cost effective.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LiberalAtheist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Breaking on Tarmak007: Prahaar packs a punch, hits the target in 195 seconds*



> The maiden launch of DRDO's quick reaction, tactical missile Prahaaar has been a smashing hit. DRDO sources confirmed to Tarmak007 at 8.25 am that the missile, test-fired from the Launch Complex (LC-III) of the Interim Test Range (ITR) in Balasore (Orissa), met all the parameters. "All systems performed very well and we couldn't have asked for more," sources said. The missile is said to have hit its target (150 km range) within 195 seconds (flight time) after the launch. The launch was around 8.15 am. More updates later.



Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: Breaking on Tarmak007: Prahaar packs a punch, hits the target in 195 seconds




> India successfully test fired indigenously developed surface-to-surface Prahaar missile on Thursday from the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chandipur-on-sea.
> The Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has developed the single stage missile fuelled by solid propellants. It has a range of 150 km and can carry conventional warheads.
> 
> Scientific Adviser to Defence Minister and Director General of DRDO, V K Saraswat, said that the new 150 km range Prahaar missile "is going to be an excellent weapon" and would fill the gap between existing unguided rocket systems like Pinaka, Smerch and 350 km-range Prithvi-2 ballistic missile.



Surface-to-surface Prahaar missile test fired


*Jai Hind haters!!*

Let us see if the trolls come..

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## rajusri

^^^ Its confirmed! 



*DRDO has done it again*


another punch for Indian army.




*Losers and haters stay away! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajusri

> The maiden launch of DRDO's quick reaction, tactical missile Prahaaar has been a smashing hit. DRDO sources confirmed to Tarmak007 at 8.25 am that the missile, test-fired from the Launch Complex (LC-III) of the Interim Test Range (ITR) in Balasore (Orissa), met all the parameters. *"All systems performed very well and we couldn't have asked for more,"*  sources said. The missile is said to have hit its target *(150 km range) within 195 seconds (flight time)* after the launch. The launch was around 8.15 am. More updates later.



150 km in 195 seconds mean very high speed.  The actual speed must be Mach 4+.


----------



## jha

*India successfully conducts first test launch of indigenously developed short-range, tactical 'Prahar' missile.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jon Snow

congratulations to drdo!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## praveen007

nice news.
Now where are those so called s**t head expert comentators who said that PRAHAAR will fail. Where are they now . I think they got their answer, and
now advise for them KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT TILL YOU DONT HAVE PROOF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Anyone know if the missile was launched from a road mobile launcher or not?


----------



## rajusri

praveen007 said:


> nice news.
> Now where are those so called s**t head expert comentators who said tha PRAHAAR will fail. Where are they now . I think they got their answer, and
> now advise for them KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT TILL YOU DONT HAVE PROOF.


 
You will not find any of them here. Those are losers , trolls if a launch failed , no matter they themselves do not have such system. 


Kudos to DRDO and their hard works. This is a great achievement. Commonality between AAD and Prahaar will reduce the cost more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RayBan

congratulations to DRDO and fellow Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nirvana

Congrats to DRDO -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Great news after the wait... We dont mind the delay.. We love the success.. Well done DRDO..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frank Martin

Great...just great, the best answer to the trolls and congratulations DRDO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

Wow, congrat ! Indian bro , that so good, pls sell her to VietNam also

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Riz

praveen007 said:


> nice news.
> Now where are those so called s**t head expert comentators who said that PRAHAAR will fail. Where are they now . I think they got their answer, and
> now advise for them KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT TILL YOU DONT HAVE PROOF.


 
cool down son, if this missile is india origin it can never be inductable before 2035

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rajusri

riz1978 said:


> cool down son, if this missile is india origin it can never be inductable before 2035


 
*You are awarded for the first troll in this thread.* 












> if this missile is india origin


Do not think we are like you.



> it can never be inductable before 203


Missile systems takes years to induct and India inducted all of the missiles. Unless few countries for those missile come ready. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## praveen007

riz1978 said:


> cool down son, if this missile is india origin it can never be inductable before 2035


. 
.
Listen kid its 2011 now and with in 2015 this missile is going to be operational,
so what i said above in your quoted post saying it again if you missed the colored part,
"do not comment till you have a proof or shut up"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baker

kudos to DRDO..........................


----------



## shrini

roy_gourav said:


> Anyone know if the missile was launched from a road mobile launcher or not?


Yes it was launched from a Road mobile launcher.


----------



## RayBan

Liquid said:


> *Breaking on Tarmak007: Prahaar packs a punch, hits the target in 195 seconds*
> 
> 
> 
> Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: Breaking on Tarmak007: Prahaar packs a punch, hits the target in 195 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surface-to-surface Prahaar missile test fired
> 
> 
> *Jai Hind haters!!*
> 
> Let us see if the trolls come..


 
shubh ghadi may ashubh logo ko yad nai karte. just enjoy the achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omega007

riz1978 said:


> cool down son, if this missile is india origin it can never be inductable before 2035


 
Prahar will take 3-4 years of testing at the most.Everything except the Trishul SAM developed by DRDO have been successful and all of them are among the best of their class.But I don't blame you for your mindset,it's your madrasas to be blamed.
By the way,I hope your army is as ignorant as you guys are,because then it will be much easier to pulverise them for our armed forces.
REGARDS....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

NiceGuy said:


> Wow, congrat ! Indian bro , that so good, pls sell her to VietNam also



Of course...This will be sold to friends...Vietnam just has to request...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RayBan

riz1978 said:


> cool down son, if this missile is india origin it can never be inductable before 2035


 
here comes the first "party pooper"


----------



## praveen007

roy_gourav said:


> Anyone know if the missile was launched from a road mobile launcher or not?


.
.
The Hindu : News / National : Maiden test of Prahaar successful
.

The maiden flight test of
&#8216;Prahaar&#8217;, a quick-reaction, short
range tactical missile with a
range of 150 km, was
successfully conducted on
Thursday morning from the
Integrated Test Range (ITR) at
Chanidpur, Orissa.
The test was carried out at 8.15
a.m. from Launch Complex-III at
ITR by missile scientists of the
Defence Research and
Development Organisation
(DRDO), which designed and
developed the weapon system to
replace unguided rockets of
short range and meet the
services requirement for such a
battlefield weapon system.
DRDO sources told The HIndu
soon after the launch that the
mission was a success and met
all the objectives. The single-
stage, solid-fuelled missile zeroed
in onto the pre-designated target
in the Bay of Bengal with a high
degree of accuracy. All the
radars, electro-optical systems
and telemetry stations, besides a
ship located in the vicinity
recorded the entire event.
The new system will be initially
made operational in the Army. It
will replace the unguided Pinaka
multi-barrel rocket launcher (40
km range) and Smerch (90 km)
rocket systems.
Scientific Advisor Defence
Minister, V.K. Saraswat, who
witnessed the launch, said that
the 7.8 metre long missile
weighing 1.2 tonnes had high
manoeuvrability and acceleration
and could be quickly deployed in
any terrain by a road mobile
launcher. Each launcher will
carry six missiles.
Designed to carry omni-
directional warheads, Prahaar
could be used for hitting both
strategic and tactical warheads.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LiberalAtheist

@ all trolls "Sarfaroshi ki tamanna ab hamaare dil mein hai
Dekhna hai zor kitna baazu-e-qaatil mein hai"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Prahaar Missile Tested Successfully
*


> India's newest missile Prahaar was successfully tested a short while ago at the Integrated Test Range off India's East Coast. DRDO spokesperson Ravi Gupta says the launch took place around 9AM. At this time, two sources in DRDO confirm that the weapon met all test parameters. DRDO will issue a statement (and hopefully photos) in a short while. Will update this post. Stay tuned.



Livefist: Prahaar Missile Tested Successfully



> The maiden flight test of &#8216;Prahaar&#8217;, a quick-reaction, short range tactical missile with a range of 150 km, was successfully conducted on Thursday morning from the Integrated Test Range (ITR) at Chanidpur, Orissa.
> 
> The test was carried out at 8.15 a.m. from Launch Complex-III at ITR by missile scientists of the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO), which designed and developed the weapon system to replace unguided rockets of short range and meet the services requirement for such a battlefield weapon system.
> 
> *DRDO sources told The Hindu soon after the launch that the mission was a success and met all the objectives. The single-stage, solid-fuelled missile zeroed in onto the pre-designated target in the Bay of Bengal with a high degree of accuracy. All the radars, electro-optical systems and telemetry stations, besides a ship located in the vicinity recorded the entire event.
> *
> *The new system will be initially made operational in the Army. It will replace the unguided Pinaka multi-barrel rocket launcher (40 km range) and Smerch (90 km) rocket systems.
> *
> *Scientific Advisor Defence Minister, V.K. Saraswat, who witnessed the launch, said that the 7.8 metre long missile weighing 1.2 tonnes had high manoeuvrability and acceleration and could be quickly deployed in any terrain by a road mobile launcher. Each launcher will carry six missiles.
> *
> *Designed to carry omni-directional warheads, Prahaar could be used for hitting both strategic and tactical warheads.*



The Hindu : News / National : Maiden test of Prahaar successful



> Bhubaneswar: India on Thursday test fired a new short range ballistic missile from a defence base in Orissa, official sources said.
> 
> The 'Prahaar' missile, which can hit a target 150 km away, was tested from the Integrated Test Range in Chandipur in the district of Balasore, about 230 km from here.
> 
> The "Prahar" system can tackle multiple targets and allows a mix of different kinds of missiles to be used from a single launcher.
> 
> Being a road mobile system, it could be engaged in a short time notice and each launcher is so designed that it can load six missiles at a time taking out multi targets.
> 
> It is also India's answer to Pakistan's short-range, tactical nuclear-capable missile Nasr.




http://www.ndtv.com/article/india/india-test-fires-short-range-ballistic-missile-120930


Another feather added in the Indian defense cap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LiberalAtheist

any pictures?


----------



## rajusri

> The new system will be initially made operational in the Army. It will replace the unguided Pinaka multi-barrel rocket launcher (40 km range) and Smerch (90 km) rocket systems.


I do not think Prahaar will replace Pinaka and Smerch but will add more accuracy and firepower to them. 

If 150 km range is covered in 195 seconds , does it mean AAD's hypersonic capability stays here?


----------



## Observer7

Great News....Congrats to all my fellow Indians and DRDO.....Even Defense Minister Mr. A K Antony is also to be wished. After he took charge of DMinistry lot of good thinks are happening and that too in a speedy way...And the best part is he is really working unlike others. Hats off to DRDO....its reaping time for there hard work. Lets make India Stronger and a world class Country. A Super Power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tanna Tanni

Let the Pant-Browning ceremony begin at GHQ!!


----------



## DeathGod

Congratulations to everyone on the successful launch.

Now to allow for a serious discussion let me ask a few questions:

1. How does the size and weight compare to other"unguided" rockets of the same ilk?

2. What is the wahead weight associated with the missile?

3. Will the launcher be developed in India?

4. Some of the warheads used by SMERCH are cluster bombs. Does this missile have the capability to launch simillar warheads?

Thanks!


----------



## praveen007

rajusri said:


> I do not think Prahaar will replace Pinaka and Smerch but will add more accuracy and firepower to them.
> 
> If 150 km range is covered in 195 seconds , does it mean AAD's hypersonic capability stays here?


. 
.
Yes , it is said to be develoed from AAD varient with its hypersonic capabilities retain by it


----------



## Tija

In Black it look's damn sexy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omega007

praveen007 said:


> .
> .
> The Hindu : News / National : Maiden test of Prahaar successful
> .
> 
> The maiden flight test of
> &#8216;Prahaar&#8217;, a quick-reaction, short
> range tactical missile with a
> range of 150 km, was
> successfully conducted on
> Thursday morning from the
> Integrated Test Range (ITR) at
> Chanidpur, Orissa.
> The test was carried out at 8.15
> a.m. from Launch Complex-III at
> ITR by missile scientists of the
> Defence Research and
> Development Organisation
> (DRDO), which designed and
> developed the weapon system to
> replace unguided rockets of
> short range and meet the
> services requirement for such a
> battlefield weapon system.
> DRDO sources told The HIndu
> soon after the launch that the
> mission was a success and met
> all the objectives. The single-
> stage, solid-fuelled missile zeroed
> in onto the pre-designated target
> in the Bay of Bengal with a high
> degree of accuracy. All the
> radars, electro-optical systems
> and telemetry stations, besides a
> ship located in the vicinity
> recorded the entire event.
> The new system will be initially
> made operational in the Army. It
> will replace the unguided Pinaka
> multi-barrel rocket launcher (40
> km range) and Smerch (90 km)
> rocket systems.
> Scientific Advisor Defence
> Minister, V.K. Saraswat, who
> witnessed the launch, said that
> the 7.8 metre long missile
> weighing 1.2 tonnes had high
> manoeuvrability and acceleration
> and could be quickly deployed in
> any terrain by a road mobile
> launcher. Each launcher will
> carry six missiles.
> Designed to carry omni-
> directional warheads, Prahaar
> could be used for hitting both
> strategic and tactical warheads.


 
Every journos are making the same mistake-'omni directional warheads'.Mostly SAMs and AAMs are equipped with this kind of warheads.What Dr V.K.Saraswat had told was that the Prahar missiles will be fired verticaly from their canisters omnidirectionaly,which means the missiles are omni directional,not the warheads.
REGARDS....


----------



## rajusri

DeathGod said:


> Well I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. How does the size and weight compare to other"unguided" rockets of the same ilk?


I do not think there is any unguided rocket of 150 km range. 

*We can compare it other such tactical missile like US army ATACMS. It has 1480 kg weight with 140 km range. Weight of Prahaar is 1200 kg or lower with 150 km. *




> 2. What is the wahead weight associated with the missile?


250 kg. 




> 3. Will the launcher be developed in India?


Everything is Indian. The launched could be from L&T. They are making launchers under DRDO guidance for a while. 




> 4. Some of the warheads used by SMERCH are cluster bombs. Does this missile have the capability to launch simillar warheads?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes. It will carry cluster submunitions and all other types of conventional warheads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rajusri

praveen007 said:


> .
> .
> Yes , it is said to be develoed from AAD varient with its hypersonic capabilities retain by it


 
The speed must be Mach 4+ though average is 2.3 because the initial speed is low.


----------



## Tija

Prahar, a short-range surface-to-surface missile developed by Defence Research and Development Organisation was successfully test-fired this morning from the Integrated Test Range in Balasore district in its maiden launch.

This single stage missile with a range of 150 km and fuelled by solid propellants took off at 8.15 am from a road mobile launcher in Launch Complex 3 of ITR in Chandipur of Balasore district. A DRDO scientist declared Thursday's test as successful.

Like Pinaka missile, a multiple-rocket system, several Prahar missile can be fired in one salvo. But for Thursday's test, only one missile was fired.

DRDO sources said Prahar (meaning to strike) with greater accuracy than the unguided missiles currently being used by the Indian Army will fill the gap between Pinaka, the multi-barrel rocket system, which has a range of 45 km and the Prithvi missile that can attack targets 250 km to 350 km away. Prahar can image, take out multiple targets and can be moved to any place. It can carry conventional warheads. It will be a road-mobile weaponsimilar to the BrahMos supersonic multi-role cruise missilewith each motorised transporter-erector-launcher (TEL) carrying six cannisterised, vertically-launched missiles armed with conventional warheads. A separate wheeled vehicle is being developed to act as a missile resupply station, carrying six cannistered missile rounds. DRDO sources said Prithvi was never a quick-reaction system and its flight trajectory can be easily tracked by early warning radars as it is a single-stage missile. But Prahaar boasts a three-element flight-control system, with the third and final stage comprising only the manoeuvring warhead section. The Prahaar is expected to replace all existing Prithvi SS-150 missiles that are now deployed by the three Missile Groups attached to the Indian Armys two Field Artillery Divisions. Being multi-directional and auto loading in nature, Prahar will be extremely useful in emergency situations. Its launch time is estimated to be two to three minutes and no preparation is required. The missile has been under development for the past four years. It was first unveilled last year in scale-model form at the Larsen & Toubro stall during DEFEXPO 2010

Surface-to-surface Prahar missile excels maiden test - Indian Express


----------



## aanshu001

rajusri said:


> 150 km in 195 seconds mean very high speed.  The actual speed must be Mach 4+.



that make 769.23 m/s , make it nearly 2.25 Mach. which is too good for 1st test and quite enough for 150 km range.


----------



## AMCA

Any pictures guys??


----------



## Skull and Bones

Congrats friends. Another feather in the cap of DRDO.


----------



## Tija

^^^^


AMCA said:


> Any pictures guys??



Post no. 36


----------



## Tanna Tanni

Its capable of hitting strategic as well as tactical targets. Isn't it a polite way of saying that Prahaar is a conventional as well as a nuclear capable missile?


----------



## @rrows

Prahaar missile test fired successfully
congracts to all indian members

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AMCA

Tija said:


> ^^^^
> 
> 
> Post no. 36


 
Thats a Photo shop man


----------



## Tanna Tanni

Prahaar can take out Nasr's batteries well off from 150 Km and Nasr cannot even reach Prahaar as it is only 60 Km range. Prahaar's CEP is in single digit.

Cold start back on the table. Jai Ho!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

NiceGuy said:


> Wow, congrat ! Indian bro , that so good, pls sell her to VietNam also


 
Ask for it, and it'll be delivered at your doorstep.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riz

Omega007 said:


> Prahar will take 3-4 years of testing at the most.Everything except the Trishul SAM developed by DRDO have been successful and all of them are among the best of their class.But I don't blame you for your mindset,it's your madrasas to be blamed.
> By the way,I hope your army is as ignorant as you guys are,because then it will be much easier to pulverise them for our armed forces.
> REGARDS....


 Ohh DRDO you have done it again, first they develop prithvi missile, then they converted it into interceptor missile, now after some upgradation they have converted it into Prahaar rocket, after some modification i am sure they will be able to fire it from Bofors or insas.......


----------



## Tanna Tanni

riz1978 said:


> Ohh DRDO you have done it again, first they develop prithvi missile, then they converted it into interceptor missile, now after some upgradation they have converted it into Prahaar rocket, after some modification i am sure they will be able to fire it from Bofors or insas.......


 
We should have gone your way. Easy and simple. Bend over, some love making between Generals and North Koreans, and then begging and oh, painting them all into green. Cool, I like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## OrionHunter

Omega007 said:


> Every journos are making the same mistake-'omni directional warheads'.Mostly SAMs and AAMs are equipped with this kind of warheads.What Dr V.K.Saraswat had told was that the Prahar missiles will be fired verticaly from their canisters omnidirectionaly,which means the missiles are omni directional,not the warheads.
> REGARDS....


Right! There seems to be a lot of confusion about 'omni directional warheads'. There's no such thing, by the way! 

The missile has the capability of delivering warheads by* omni-directional means *(just as the BrahMos does). In other words, Prahaar which will be vertically launched, can be aimed at any target *in an omni-directional manner*, unlike the MBRL launchers that have to be *aligned to the target area prior to firing*. 

And what the.....Just ONE troll on this thread so far?? Sheeesh! This is turning out to be a damp squib. 

Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMCA

NiceGuy said:


> Wow, congrat ! Indian bro , that so good, pls sell her to VietNam also


 
The doors are never closed for you my brother, always open... We can share it, if possible with TOT.


----------



## rajusri

aanshu001 said:


> that make 769.23 m/s , make it nearly 2.25 Mach. which is too good for 1st test and quite enough for 150 km range.


 
The speed is different at different ranges. AAD n which Prahaar is based has speed of Mach 4.5. When Prahaar hitting the target I think its speed is more then Mach 4.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

riz1978 said:


> Ohh DRDO you have done it again, first they develop prithvi missile, then they converted it into interceptor missile, now after some upgradation they have converted it into Prahaar rocket, after some modification i am sure they will be able to fire it from Bofors or insas.......


 
congratulation u got the best troller of the day award  

this song is dedicated for u " bhag bhag dk bose dk bose dk bose bhag bhag dk bose dk bhag "

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Omega007

Prahar battlefield missile will be an excellant weapon due to its extremely short responce time and the 'shoot and scoot' capability.When fitted with fuel-air explosives,nepalm or cargo warheads Prahar can be very usefull against the enemy infanty forces in the open;they can also be used against hardened bunkers by using armor pierceing warheads with their pinpoint accuracy and hipersonic velocity;They can also be used against enemy armored forces by using anti tank bomblets-all of these warhead configurations are available with Pinaka and Smerch MBRLs,so twicking the warhead configuration of Prahar should not be a problem.
But the most valuable use of Prahar in my view will be counter battery fire against pakistany 155mm medium artillery guns and specially the A 100 mbrl with 100 km range as the indian artillery is presently behind (slightly) and with the range,accuracy and speed Prahar can easily destroy the pakistani artillery while keeping itself out of their reach.By using UAVs fitted with SAR and lesser designators the a single Prahar vehicle with 6 missiles armed with laser guided claster bomblets can take out atleast two whole batteries of enemy artillery.So,it seems atlast IA is getting a truely multyrole weapon that can cover all aspect of ground warfare with same efficiency with this Prahar missiles.Truely a fabulous work by DRDO.We are all proud of you guys.
REGARDS....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tija

riz1978 said:


> Ohh DRDO you have done it again, first they develop prithvi missile, then they converted it into interceptor missile, now after some upgradation they have converted it into Prahaar rocket, after some modification i am sure they will be able to fire it from Bofors or insas.......


 
From Insas to some one's A$$$$ 
 Sound's good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajusri

riz1978 said:


> Ohh DRDO you have done it again, first they develop prithvi missile, then they converted it into interceptor missile, now after some upgradation they have converted it into Prahaar rocket, after some modification i am sure they will be able to fire it from Bofors or insas.......


 
Your ignorance is laughing at you. If you do not know , it is better keeping mouth shut rather than becoming laughing stock.


----------



## rajusri

Comparison with other similar tactical missiles:


Prahaar (India)

*Range: 150 km
Weight: ~1280 kg
Warhead: 200 kg
Accuracy: less than 10 meter. 
Feature: quick reaction, all terrain, road mobile, canisterised , maintenance free, single stage solid fuel rocket with high accuracy and maneuverability. Cost effective. Six missiles per launcher can be fired in salvo mode at different targets. *




ATACMS MGM-164 (US) 

*Range: 140 km
Weight: 1480 kg
Warhead: 268 kg
Two missiles per launcher.
Features: road mobile, canisterised , single stage solid fuel rocket with high accuracy and maneuverability.*







EXTRA (Israel)
*
Range: 150 km
Weight: ~
Warhead: 120 kg 
Four missiles per launcher. 
Features: road mobile, canisterised , maintenance free, single stage solid fuel rocket with high accuracy and maneuverability. Cost effective.*


----------



## desiman

riz1978 said:


> Ohh DRDO you have done it again, first they develop prithvi missile, then they converted it into interceptor missile, now after some upgradation they have converted it into Prahaar rocket, after some modification i am sure they will be able to fire it from Bofors or insas.......

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dharmachakra

rajusri said:


> The speed is different at different ranges. AAD n which Prahaar is based has speed of Mach 4.5. When Prahaar hitting the target I think its speed is more then Mach 4.


 
There is range payload and speed trade off occurs if one wants to highlight anyone of these 3. In what appears to be the same AAD which is being used for SSM role, its speed has been traded for extra payload.Even Mach 2.3is quiet a lot for the enemy to take it down.being sleek highly manuevrable given its thrust diverting vanes located right at the end of nozzle,I bet it will be a huge pain in the a$$ of some one. 

Alas.... i can also sense something burning somewhere.  Might be that propulsion smell 

Adding later: 

Given its 150km range and 250 kg payload Prahaar sits well beyond the MTCR guidelines. In a sense it can be exported to any other country that India wishes to without any hallabollah from other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rajusri

Tanna Tanni said:


> ^^^ Shalwar-browning ceremony must have begun in GHQ pindi !!!


 
Pls stop posting this. Do not come to his level.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

desiman said:


>


 
yeah, it burns sometime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dharmachakra

riz1978 said:


> Ohh DRDO you have done it again, first they develop prithvi missile, then they converted it into interceptor missile, now after some upgradation they have converted it into Prahaar rocket, after some modification i am sure they will be able to fire it from Bofors or insas.......


 
I can see that you are just confused with acronyms and common terms like Prithvi, AAD,ABM, Prahaar,... without knowing what each of these mean.

The prithvi you are talking about being use in ABM version is a modified Prithvi with 2 stages. The main missile design was taken from land attack prithvi, but the second stage was replaced with a kill vehicle with high speed.Which the Prahaar that DRDO tested today is a copy of AAD which itself is completely a new design approach for ABM program unlike PAD.

See ,sometime ignorance turns out to be the party blooper. If you dont know what you are talking about, then ask someone but dont embarass yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajusri

Now what will happen to prasun ch#r? 


He faked agian and caught.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

I wonder what the *CEP* of the Prahar is? NOT being an area weapon, accuracy is extremely important. Anyone has any gen on this?

Cheers!


----------



## OrionHunter

rajusri said:


> Now what will happen to prasun ch#r?
> He faked agian and caught.


Prasun probably works for the ISI/PA/ISPR! Misinformation mixed with technical jargon is his expertise!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajusri

OrionHunter said:


> I wonder what the *CEP* of the Prahar is? NOT being an area weapon, accuracy is extremely important. Anyone has any gen on this?
> 
> Cheers!


 
Prahaar might have *Fibre Optic Gyro (FOG) or MEMS gyro* with GPS. Or in case like AAD an active radar seeker. The aacuracy will be very high , single digit in metre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omega007

The Prahar can very well be sold to Vietnam.It beats the US ATACMS and Israelly EXTRA hands down in all(range,warhead,accuracy,missiles per launcher,speed,cost)aspects.Moreover Prahar will be extremely helpful in defencive purposes as they can be fitted with all kind of warhead configurations and used against both infantry,armor and artillery.In a future war against PRC, the Prahar can wreck havoc on the PLA.
But in my view,DRDO should also start developing an extended range version of Prahar missile with atleast 360-400 km range to counter those chinse 400mm strategic MBRLs with a stated range of 300 km.
Though Prithvi 2 can be used but their 4 hour long refulling time make them some what 'unfit' for tactical battlefield counter battery weapons.
REGARDS....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

With Range=150 Kms. and Warhead= 250 Kg. , if single digit CEP is achieved, I just pray for the bad guys..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajusri

Omega007 said:


> The Prahar can very well be sold to Vietnam.It beats the US ATACMS and Israelly EXTRA hands down in all(range,warhead,accuracy,missiles per launcher,speed,cost)aspects.Moreover Prahar will be extremely helpful in defencive purposes as they can be fitted with all kind of warhead configurations and used against both infantry,armor and artillery.In a future war against PRC, the Prahar can wreck havoc on the PLA.
> But in my view,DRDO should also start developing an extended range version of Prahar missile with atleast 360-400 km range to counter those chinse 400mm strategic MBRLs with a stated range of 300 km.
> Though Prithvi 2 can be used but their 4 hour long refulling time make them some what 'unfit' for tactical battlefield counter battery weapons.
> REGARDS....


 
*One of the main advantage will be we are producing the same sleek missile for anti-ballistic missile and tactical missile. Less production cost , less logistics , spares.* 



*Same missile for destroying enemies and defending India. *


----------



## Mujraparty

woohoo...
cngrats.... my fellow brethren's ..good job drdo..
*will it be able to carry tactical.. mushroom *..




....P


----------



## Tanna Tanni




----------



## Omega007

Dharmachakra said:


> I can see that you are just confused with acronyms and common terms like Prithvi, AAD,ABM, Prahaar,... without knowing what each of these mean.
> 
> The prithvi you are talking about being use in ABM version is a modified Prithvi with 2 stages. The main missile design was taken from land attack prithvi, but the second stage was replaced with a kill vehicle with high speed.Which the Prahaar that DRDO tested today is a copy of AAD which itself is completely a new design approach for ABM program unlike PAD.
> 
> See ,sometime ignorance turns out to be the party blooper. If you dont know what you are talking about, then ask someone but dont embarass yourself.


 
Every thing you told is riht.I would like to add one thing.The PAD will now be scrapped infavour of the PDV because in ABM role the missiles must be highly mobile but due to the liquid propulsion the PAD's mobility is cumbersome.Actually,PAD was never meant to be an operational system,it was developed to validate the exoatmospheric kill technology which it did.Now the PDV will form the exoatmospheric arm of the 1st phase of indian ballistic missile defence shield.PDV will be comparable to THAAD with its 160 km interception altitude and hypersonic speed of mach 7-8 by far surpassing the PAD.The PDV will be a highly mobile system with a duel seeker(an imaging infrared seeker and a jam resistant mono pulse active radar seeker,operational in PAD,developed by Research Center Imarat).The PDV will be capable of intercepting 3000-3600 km range ballistic missiles at 160 km altitude where warheads are mostly stable and not manuevering due to lack of air.So the PDV will be extremely helpful against pakistani Shaheen IRBMs.


----------



## rajusri

*First photo of Prahaar: *




*Source: Ananth Krishnan M , Tarmak007. He was 100% right. he also brought first photos of LCH and Agni-IIP. *


Big slap on the face of Prasun Sengupta, he even made fun of Tarmak007.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## toxic_pus

First images from tarmak












More

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMCA

It looks exactly like AAD, and the vehicle can carry only one missile if I am not wrong by looking at it.. Or is it a Photoshop work?


----------



## rajusri

*DRDO Official press release: *

DRDO successfully flight tested its latest surface to surface missile Prahaar at 08.20 A.M on 21st July 2011 from Launch Complex III, off Chandipur Coast, ITR, Balasore, Orissa. The missile with a range of 150 km, comparable to ATACMS Missile of United States of America, fills the vital gap between Multi Barrel Rockets and Medium range Ballistic Missiles. *The missile capable of carrying different types of warheads, operates as battle field support system to the Indian Army.*

*The missile with a length of 7.3 meters and diameter of 420 mm weighing 1280 kgs, and a single stage solid propulsion system goes to a height of 35 kms before reaching the targets of the range of 150 kms in about 250 seconds. The missile equipped with state-of-the-art high accuracy navigation, guidance and electro mechanical actuation systems with latest onboard computer achieved terminal accuracy of less than 10 meters. *


The missile with a *pay load of 200 kg has a fast reaction time*, which is essential for the battle field tactical missile. *The missile is launched from a Road Mobile System, which can carry six missiles at a time and can be fired in salvo mode in all directions covering the entire azimuth plane.* 

The missile system is developed to provide Indian Army a *cost effective, quick reaction, all weather, all terrain, high accurate battle field support tactical system.* *The development of missile is carried out by the DRDO scientists in a short span of less than two years.*

The flight path of the Missile was tracked and monitored by the various radar systems and electro optical systems located along the coast of Orissa. An Indian naval ship located near target point in Bay of Bengal witnessed the final event. The missile was developed by the DRDO Scientists with support from Indian Industry and Quality assurance agency MSQAA. 

The launch operations were witnessed by Dr. V.K. Saraswat, Scientific Adviser to Raksha Mantri and Secretary Defence R & D, Lt Gen Vinod Nayanar, AVSM, Director General of Artillery, IHQ of MoD (Army). The operations were over seen by Avinash Chander, Chief Controller R&D, V.L.N. Rao, Programme Director AD, S.K. Ray, Director RCI, and S.P. Dash, Director ITR. 

Defence Minister A.K. Antony congratulated the Scientists of DRDO for the successful maiden launch of the new missile.

Source DRDO via Tarmak007 

Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: Here comes Prahaar! It took less than 2 years to develop missile: DRDO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## toxic_pus

They are testing the missile, using AAD platform. The Prahar platform is probably not yet ready. (Guesstimation)


----------



## marcos98

Excellent news!
It was developed within a time frame of 2 years. Well done DRDO.
The time, effort and money we had invested in developing indigenous missile system is paying rich dividends.


----------



## rajusri

AMCA said:


> It looks exactly like AAD, and the vehicle can carry only one missile if I am not wrong by looking at it.. Or is it a Photoshop work?


 
Its modified AAD as mentioned before. This is the first technology demonstration flight. Later it will get six missile per launcher.


----------



## marcos98

AMCA said:


> It looks exactly like AAD, and the vehicle can carry only one missile if I am not wrong by looking at it.. Or is it a Photoshop work?


 


toxic_pus said:


> They are testing the missile, using AAD platform. The Prahar platform is probably not yet ready. (Guesstimation)


 
People have patience , this was only the first test.
Improvement and full development will take some more time.


----------



## Tanna Tanni

AMCA said:


> It looks exactly like AAD, and the vehicle can carry only one missile if I am not wrong by looking at it.. Or is it a Photoshop work?


 
It is an experimental setup. In operational stage it will be loaded on 6 per TELAR


----------



## Tanna Tanni

rajusri said:


> r achieved terminal accuracy of less than 10 meters. [/B]


 
SO single digit CEP is confirmed. Great news !!!


----------



## Vasily Zaytsev

Here is something interesting. 


Since Prahaar is land attack version of AAD, and one launcher can carry 6 missiles which can be fired independently and in salvo mode then:

1. Our Endo atmospheric BMD system AAD would also comprise of single launcher with six AAD missiles (double the 3 Akash SAMs per launcher)

2. Each of the six AAD missiles in a single launcher could be assigned to a single target or two missiles per target or six missiles for six different targets.

What say you?


There is much more to AAD which the DRDO is not saying explicitly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rajusri

Vasily Zaytsev said:


> Here is something interesting.
> 
> 
> Since Prahaar is land attack version of AAD, and one launcher can carry 6 missiles which can be fired independently and in salvo mode then:
> 
> 1. Our Endo atmospheric BMD system AAD would also comprise of single launcher with six AAD missiles (double the 3 Akash SAMs per launcher)
> 
> 2. Each of the six AAD missiles in a single launcher could be assigned to a single target or two missiles per target or six missiles for six different targets.
> 
> What say you?
> 
> 
> There is much more to AAD which the DRDO is not saying explicitly.


 
You are right. As someone said the next application of AAD is a 200 km surface to air missile.Single missile platform for different purposes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanna Tanni

Vasily Zaytsev said:


> Here is something interesting.
> 
> 
> Since Prahaar is land attack version of AAD, and one launcher can carry 6 missiles which can be fired independently and in salvo mode then:
> 
> 1. Our Endo atmospheric BMD system AAD would also comprise of single launcher with six AAD missiles (double the 3 Akash SAMs per launcher)
> 
> 2. Each of the six AAD missiles in a single launcher could be assigned to a single target or two missiles per target or six missiles for six different targets.
> 
> What say you?
> 
> 
> There is much more to AAD which the DRDO is not saying explicitly.


 
That is a Brilliant observation!!


----------



## Black Widow

I don know why you guys are so excited about Prahar?? Prahar was cake walk for DRDO... they day I heard they are making it, I had no doubt in mind (of its success)... these missile and PSLV is piece of cake for Indian ...

I will be happy when I can see these Items...
1. Missile defence
2. AMCA
3. Hypersonic Brahmos (with any name)
4. kalam series (K-series) missile or 
5. Shurya
We must to pat our A$$ on such small achievement...

Though Congrats to the team and lot of...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanna Tanni

Black Widow said:


> I don know why you guys are so excited about Prahar??



Read post no. 86


----------



## Black Widow

Tanna Tanni said:


> Read post no. 86


 
Hope you have quoted my entire post... read again Post no 89 (completely)


----------



## Tanna Tanni

Black Widow said:


> Hope you have quoted my entire post... read again Post no 89 (completely)


 
Your post is outrageous and preposterous as you say that prahhar is a small achievement. You most definately do not understand the implications of prhaar into Indian BMD.



Black Widow said:


> pat our A$$ on such small achievement...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## humanfirst

According to a drdo official i know,the real punch of prahar lies in its cost effectiveness..They are so cheap that we can literally make thousands of them..Congrats drdo..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajusri

humanfirst said:


> According to a drdo official i know,the real punch of prahar lies in its cost effectiveness..They are so cheap that we can literally make thousands of them..Congrats drdo..


 
I am hoping for minimum 3000 Prahaar missiles.


----------



## Bhairava

jha said:


> With Range=150 Kms. and Warhead= 250 Kg. , if single digit CEP is achieved, I just pray for the bad guys..


 


OrionHunter said:


> Prasun probably works for the ISI/PA/ISPR! Misinformation mixed with technical jargon is his expertise!


 
CEP of less than 10 metres. and that is single digit for you 



AMCA said:


> It looks exactly like AAD, and the vehicle can carry only one missile if I am not wrong by looking at it.. Or is it a Photoshop work?


 
Its in teh experimental phase.

The final Armed forces version will have a road mobile launcher of 6 missile tubes which can be launched in salvo in all directions.


----------



## Vasily Zaytsev

Gounder said:


> CEP of less than 10 metres. and that is single digit for you


 
what is single digit CEP?
0.00000001 mm ?


----------



## Bhairava

Vasily Zaytsev said:


> what is single digit CEP?
> 0.00000001 mm ?


 
The missile equipped with state-of-the-art high accuracy navigation, guidance and electro mechanical actuation systems with latest onboard computer achieved terminal accuracy of *less than 10 meters*.

Wooo he is coming to get you -


----------



## Imran Khan

congs to every indian member keep it up .

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## rajusri

Vasily Zaytsev said:


> what is single digit CEP?
> 0.00000001 mm ?


 
0-9 meter. They do not want to mention exact figure. So single digit CEP.


----------



## Major.

Here is a double blast to celebrate......seeing Prahaar pics......one thing that is confirmed and the thing revealed is "Nirbhay" missile launcher from defence expo 2010....it is quadruple launcher of range about 2500km.....with a payload of 1 ton....


----------



## kingdurgaking

So there will be funding to develop this missile?.. Did the Indian Army gave a go? On this basis only the project may kick off.. We are yet to get news about Army's reaction...


----------



## jha

Major. said:


> Here is a double blast to celebrate......seeing Prahaar pics......one thing that is confirmed and the thing revealed is "Nirbhay" missile launcher from defence expo 2010....it is quadruple launcher of range about 2500km.....with a payload of 1 ton....



Was waiting for someone to post this..However the range you quoted is a little debatable..


----------



## rajusri

Major. said:


> Here is a double blast to celebrate......seeing Prahaar pics......one thing that is confirmed and the thing revealed is "Nirbhay" missile launcher from defence expo 2010....it is quadruple launcher of range about 2500km.....with a payload of 1 ton....
> 
> http://i1081.photobucket.com/albums/j351/Raviprakash1/prahar1.jpg


 
It was always Nirbhay but prasun fake sengupta spread it is Prahaar and later he moved to claim Israeli Extra. lol


----------



## Major.

jha said:


> Was waiting for someone to post this..However the range you quoted is a little debatable..


 
If to be believed what chaiwaal posts in some forums, they quote this range.....i don't remember which forum it was, he had done calculations of range of Nirbhay missile with some Russian gas turbine engine....He says if at all Nirbahy is 1500kg-2000kg class missile then the range willbe 2500km - 3000km based on the fuel consumption of the Gas turbine engine when the payload is 1 ton...he also states that Sub launched will around 1000km -1500km with one ton payload....


----------



## Major.

rajusri said:


> It was always Nirbhay but prasun fake sengupta spread it is Prahaar and later he moved to claim Israeli Extra. lol


 
One can only stop that Chor gupta and his fancied stories by hacking his blog....i wish someone does that...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Major. said:


> If to be believed what chaiwaal posts in some forums, they quote this range.....i don't remember which forum it was, he had done calculations of range of Nirbhay missile with some Russian gas turbine engine....He says if at all Nirbahy is 1500kg-2000kg class missile then the range willbe 2500km - 3000km based on the fuel consumption of the Gas turbine engine when the payload is 1 ton...he also states that Sub launched will around 1000km -1500km with one ton payload....


 
ohhk..Lets see when it debuts..


----------



## rajusri

Major. said:


> One can only stop that Chor gupta and his fancied stories by hacking his blog....i wish someone does that...


 
 Good suggestion. That will give some relief from the chor.


----------



## Jason bourne

rajusri said:


> Good suggestion. That will give some relief from the chor.


 
wonder what pakistan do with nasr now


----------



## SamMathew

Congrats DRDO. Appreciate the teams effort! But, DRDO has a bad habit of comparing their products with the best in the world even before testing stage. You need to have the finished product to compare, isn't it?


----------



## SpArK

*'Prahaar- New Surface To Surface Tactical Missile Successfully Launched​*































*DRDO successfully flight tested its latest surface to surface Missile `PRAHAAR at 08.20 A.M on 21st July 2011 from Launch Complex III, off Chandipur Coast, ITR, Balasore, Orissa. The Missile with a range of 150 kms, comparable to ATACMS Missile of United States of America, fills the vital gap between Multi Barrel Rockets and Medium range Ballistic Missiles. The Missile capable of carrying different types of warheads, operates as battle field support system to the Indian Army.

The Missile with a length of 7.3 meters and diameter of 420 mm weighing 1280 kgs, and a single stage solid propulsion system goes to a height of 35 kms before reaching the targets of the range of 150 kms in about 250 seconds. The Missile equipped with state of the art high accuracy navigation, guidance and electro mechanical actuation systems with latest onboard computer achieved terminal accuracy of less than 10 meters.

The Missile with a pay load of 200 kgs has a fast reaction time, which is essential for the battle field tactical missile. The Missile is launched from a Road Mobile System, which can carry six missiles at a time and can be fired in salvo mode in all directions covering the entire azimuth plane.

The Missile system is developed to provide Indian Army a cost effective, quick reaction, all weather, all terrain, high accurate battle field support tactical system. The development of Missile is carried out by the DRDO Scientists in a short span of less than two years.

The flight path of the Missile was tracked and monitored by the various Radar systems and Electro Optical systems located along the coast of Orissa. An Indian Naval ship located near target point in Bay of Bengal witnessed the final event. The Missile was developed by the DRDO Scientists with support from Indian Industry and Quality assurance agency MSQAA.
The launch operations were witnessed by Dr. V.K. Saraswat, Scientific Adviser to Raksha Mantri and Secretary Defence R & D, Lt Gen Vinod Nayanar, AVSM, Director General of Artillery, IHQ of MoD (Army). The operations were over seen by Shri Avinash Chander, Chief Controller R&D, Shri VLN Rao, Programme Director AD, Shri SK Ray, Director RCI, and Shri SP Dash, Director ITR.

DPR-DRDO*

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## rajusri

^^last three photos are great. Good to see country's top defence scientists jubilant after testing a new missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Markus

Congo guys......


----------



## kingofkings

Kudos to DRDO for making the country proud once again


----------



## AMCA

Good to see such developments happening in this country. double kudos to the DRDO team.


----------



## Major.

launch video....
[video]http://tarmak007.blogspot.com/2011/07/video-of-prahaar-launch.html[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rajusri

Major. said:


> launch video....
> [video]http://tarmak007.blogspot.com/2011/07/video-of-prahaar-launch.html[/video]


 
Thanks tarmak007 for the video but its not good quality. Waiting for it.


----------



## indushek

I am glad to see this, good for IA and congrats to DRDO. If only the video posted above could show the end hit would be nice.


----------



## SamMathew

Excellent video!


----------



## T90TankGuy

really good news , i would say it becomes easier after the original prithivi and agni were developed . its easier when you do not have to re invent the wheel .


----------



## sudhir007




----------



## dilpakistani

Lovely...seems very boomie... no offense but whats the matter with ur paint job thing... ? apart from that... being a hardcore fan of rocketry ... the launch was beautifull... same as like our Hatf-2 system.


----------



## Agent X

What's so great about prahar? we already have a large variety of missiles.


----------



## dilpakistani

Jason bourne said:


> wonder what pakistan do with nasr now


we have missiles of this class ages ago... have u heard about Hatf-2 Abdali ? anyway ... just be happy about your countrys achivement and don't be flamy here


----------



## AMCA

dilpakistani said:


> we have missiles of this class ages ago... have u heard about Hatf-2 Abdali ? anyway ... just be happy about your countrys achivement and don't be flamy here


 
Well You guys were jumping around coming out with all sort of fantasies when Nasr was test fired. So pls, be what you advise then try for other.


----------



## ares

dilpakistani said:


> we have missiles of this class ages ago... have u heard about Hatf-2 Abdali ? anyway ... just be happy about your countrys achivement and don't be flamy here


 
Is Hatf 2 a multi launcher battlefield weapon..I don't think so and if yes then why did you develop Nasr?


----------



## dilpakistani

AMCA said:


> Well You guys were jumping around coming out with all sort of fantasies when Nasr was test fired. So pls, be what you advise then try for other.


 

yea you guys jump too.. its a good thing...praise urself and your weapons.. be happy ... but ... don't try to ignate things here. as far we do the same thing... yea some of us do... no one appericates that... so just chill all u guys n ... admire this fascinating thing of urs


----------



## dilpakistani

ares said:


> Is Hatf 2 a multi launcher battlefield weapon..I don't think so and if yes then why did you develop Nasr?


 
O come on... its no biggie... any missile can be made ... multi launcher... that is nothing to brag about


----------



## ares

dilpakistani said:


> O come on... its no biggie... any missile can be made ... multi launcher... that is nothing to brag about


 
And how do you plan to do that ..you can not reduce the size of the missile..are you planning to induct a vehicle big enough ..that can carry 6 Hatf missiles..pray how big would that vehicle be ..but it still won't be battlefield weapon ..having quick reaction shoot and scoot capabilities.


----------



## DarK-LorD

It is possible to use a "compact & lighter" version of Prahaar as an air launched missile from MKI's
MK


----------



## dilpakistani

ares said:


> And how do you plan to do that ..you can not reduce the size of the missile..are you planning to induct a vehicle big enough ..that can carry 6 Hatf missiles..pray how big would that vehicle be ..but it still won't be battlefield weapon ..having quick reaction shoot and scoot capabilities.


 
Nop! size of Hatf-2 is not that huge! it can easily be placed into silos! even china have placed M-11 in launch tubes which are much bulkier, heavier and longer than Hatf-2... thats not the point anyway .... its a lovely looking system and i'm surealso the capable one.... the point was to lets not get drawn in comaprisons ... u have things so do we...so just celebrate in a manner which doesn't get ugly here...


----------



## tvsram1992

Agent X said:


> What's so great about prahar? we already have a large variety of missiles.


 Because if we use Prithvi , we must have spent a lot more than needed in making it.
I mean it would be a loss to us for using 300km range against 100 km target. So it is new class missile.
If it is MRBL, it will have less accuracy and payload need to be compromised on range.


----------



## Firemaster

SpArK said:


> *'Prahaar- New Surface To Surface Tactical Missile Successfully Launched​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DRDO successfully flight tested its latest surface to surface Missile `PRAHAAR at 08.20 A.M on 21st July 2011 from Launch Complex III, off Chandipur Coast, ITR, Balasore, Orissa. The Missile with a range of 150 kms, comparable to ATACMS Missile of United States of America, fills the vital gap between Multi Barrel Rockets and Medium range Ballistic Missiles. The Missile capable of carrying different types of warheads, operates as battle field support system to the Indian Army.
> 
> The Missile with a length of 7.3 meters and diameter of 420 mm weighing 1280 kgs, and a single stage solid propulsion system goes to a height of 35 kms before reaching the targets of the range of 150 kms in about 250 seconds. The Missile equipped with state of the art high accuracy navigation, guidance and electro mechanical actuation systems with latest onboard computer achieved terminal accuracy of less than 10 meters.
> 
> The Missile with a pay load of 200 kgs has a fast reaction time, which is essential for the battle field tactical missile. The Missile is launched from a Road Mobile System, which can carry six missiles at a time and can be fired in salvo mode in all directions covering the entire azimuth plane.
> 
> The Missile system is developed to provide Indian Army a cost effective, quick reaction, all weather, all terrain, high accurate battle field support tactical system. The development of Missile is carried out by the DRDO Scientists in a short span of less than two years.
> 
> The flight path of the Missile was tracked and monitored by the various Radar systems and Electro Optical systems located along the coast of Orissa. An Indian Naval ship located near target point in Bay of Bengal witnessed the final event. The Missile was developed by the DRDO Scientists with support from Indian Industry and Quality assurance agency MSQAA.
> The launch operations were witnessed by Dr. V.K. Saraswat, Scientific Adviser to Raksha Mantri and Secretary Defence R & D, Lt Gen Vinod Nayanar, AVSM, Director General of Artillery, IHQ of MoD (Army). The operations were over seen by Shri Avinash Chander, Chief Controller R&D, Shri VLN Rao, Programme Director AD, Shri SK Ray, Director RCI, and Shri SP Dash, Director ITR.
> 
> DPR-DRDO*


 
Changing and Mature attitude of Sparky urf Bunny

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dilpakistani

tvsram1992 said:


> Because if we use Prithvi , we must have spent a lot more than needed in making it.
> I mean it would be a loss to us for using 300km range against 100 km target. So it is new class missile.
> If it is MRBL, it will have less accuracy and payload need to be compromised on range.


 
One thing if i may add... Prithvi is nuclear capable missile... whereas Prahar seems to be a conventional system as it can carry just 200Kgs!!!


----------



## Markus

dilpakistani said:


> One thing if i may add... Prithvi is nuclear capable missile... whereas Prahar seems to be a conventional system as it can carry just 200Kgs!!!


 
Prithvi is not being phased out. Prahaar will replace SS-150 Prithvi only, thats it.

And no, Prahaar can carry an atomic warhead, although of a smaller yield.


----------



## dilpakistani

wow...With advent of these systems in both armies... battlefield will go really ugly... these system will make sure that peace remains the most viable option between us....


----------



## Firemaster

*Prahaar is a gift from DRDO&#8217;s 3rd generation scientists: Saraswat 
*

DRDO chief Saraswat had a crucial review meeting of a sensitive project in South India on Monday. His team members were ready with a PPT containing the project update. To their surprise, he cancelled the meeting at the last moment and headed straight away to Balasore. The reason: &#8220;It was important for me to be with my team,&#8221; he said.
Shortly after Thursday&#8217;s maiden launch of Prahaar, an elated Saraswat spoke to Tarmak007. &#8220;Prahaar is state-of-the-art in terms of missile technology. It has a great potential to be used by the Indian Army as a battlefield support tactical missile. It can engage different targets at a time,&#8221; Sarsawat said.
When asked about DRDO&#8217;s decision to go-ahead with the Prahaar project without government sanction, Saraswat said: &#8220;It is our own technology development project and we did it in record time. The Army is extremely happy with today&#8217;s result. We are confident that the sanctions will follow soon. This is the DRDO I have been wanting for a long time. Your performance must speak always,&#8221; Saraswat said.
&#8220;It was such a delight watching this launch. It was really great and I am not exaggerating. We will have some more tests coming up, considering this was a maiden demonstration for the user,&#8221; the DRDO chief said.
The DRDO chief, who always prefers to reach the launch site in Balasore on a speed-boat, leaving the comforts of a VIP vessel, said that the whole missile was developed by scientists, below 35 years of age. &#8220;Be it the controls, navigation, propulsion, guidance, system engineering or structures &#8211; it is DRDO&#8217;s 3rd generation scientists who developed Prahaar. I am delighted to say that it is their gift to India,&#8221; Saraswat said. 

Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: Prahaar is a gift from DRDO&#8217;s 3rd generation scientists: Saraswat

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Firemaster

*Prahaar is a gift from DRDOs 3rd generation scientists: Saraswat 
*

DRDO chief Saraswat had a crucial review meeting of a sensitive project in South India on Monday. His team members were ready with a PPT containing the project update. To their surprise, he cancelled the meeting at the last moment and headed straight away to Balasore. The reason: It was important for me to be with my team, he said.
Shortly after Thursdays maiden launch of Prahaar, an elated Saraswat spoke to Tarmak007. Prahaar is state-of-the-art in terms of missile technology. It has a great potential to be used by the Indian Army as a battlefield support tactical missile. It can engage different targets at a time, Sarsawat said.
When asked about DRDOs decision to go-ahead with the Prahaar project without government sanction, Saraswat said: It is our own technology development project and we did it in record time. The Army is extremely happy with todays result. We are confident that the sanctions will follow soon. This is the DRDO I have been wanting for a long time. Your performance must speak always, Saraswat said.
It was such a delight watching this launch. It was really great and I am not exaggerating. We will have some more tests coming up, considering this was a maiden demonstration for the user, the DRDO chief said.
The DRDO chief, who always prefers to reach the launch site in Balasore on a speed-boat, leaving the comforts of a VIP vessel, said that the whole missile was developed by scientists, below 35 years of age. Be it the controls, navigation, propulsion, guidance, system engineering or structures  it is DRDOs 3rd generation scientists who developed Prahaar. I am delighted to say that it is their gift to India, Saraswat said. 

Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: Prahaar is a gift from DRDO&#8217;s 3rd generation scientists: Saraswat


----------



## OrionHunter

Vasily Zaytsev said:


> 2. Each of the six AAD missiles in a single launcher could be assigned to a single target or two missiles per target or six missiles for six different targets.
> 
> *What say you?*


If I were the enemy, I'd say *I'm screwed!!*


----------



## Firemaster




----------



## Markus

dilpakistani said:


> wow...With advent of these systems in both armies... battlefield will go really ugly... *these system will make sure that peace remains the most viable option between us*....


 
well, thats called "deterrence", isn't it..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldemon_007

Do you guys think that the vehicle could carry 6 Prahaar ? I think Prahar is a bit a bigger...


----------



## TaimiKhan

I know Indians are gonna be at my throat for saying what i am gonna say, but by looking at things it seems to be the right thing, even though there is nothing bad in it. 

The new missile seems to be a diicckk measuring contest as usual between the two countries, as the missile is in reality the Indian AAD missile, which has been tweaked to become a SSM, an easy step. This is not a new missile. Pakistan did the Al Nasr test and claimed that its a tactical battlefield missile, Indians couldn't sit idle, so they came up with the new tactical missile being the Parhaar developed from AAD. 

Before you guys jump up to my throats, do see the pic of AAD and compare it with the new one, ditto copy. And its a good thing as now its gonna make Pakistanis to think about something to get in the 100-200KM range, which we lack. 

Indian AAD missile:


----------



## dilpakistani

Markus said:


> well, thats called "deterrence", isn't it..........


 
Yup .... its is.... n it must be like that....


----------



## Markus

TaimiKhan said:


> I know Indians are gonna be at my throat for saying what i am gonna say, but by looking at things it seems to be the right thing, even though there is nothing bad in it.
> 
> The new missile seems to be a diicckk measuring contest as usual between the two countries, as the missile is in reality the Indian AAD missile, which has been tweaked to become a SSM, an easy step. This is not a new missile. Pakistan did the Al Nasr test and claimed that its a tactical battlefield missile, Indians couldn't sit idle, so they came up with the new tactical missile being the Parhaar developed from AAD.
> 
> Before you guys jump up to my throats, do see the pic of AAD and compare it with the new one, ditto copy. And its a good thing as now its gonna make Pakistanis to think about something to get in the 100-200KM range, which we lack.
> 
> Indian AAD missile:


 
Yes, you are right.

Prahaar is indeed the AAD interceptor missile.

The only thing DRDO has done, it has configured a separate missile launcher and converted AAD interceptor into a quick reaction short range missile.

Whether its new missile or not is the last thing we really care but its a damn good modification.

DRDO must have surely worked hard on its guidance schemes since they would be completely different had this been used as an interceptor.


----------



## Mujraparty

@ taimikhan..
its indeed a tweaked version of Indian AAD missile ..its been acknowledged by drdo itself ...and it has nothing to do with nasr ..because development stated rather earlier than NASR came into existence ....missile was pursued by the technology developed for AAD missile development ...also due to of its low production cost.....


----------



## DARKY

TaimiKhan said:


> Before you guys jump up to my throats, do see the pic of AAD and compare it with the new one, ditto copy. And its a good thing as now its gonna make Pakistanis to think about something to get in the 100-200KM range, which we lack.
> 
> Indian AAD missile:


 
Like Akash SAM was a *Ditto* copy of SA-6............Come-on you can do better say some thing new.


----------



## DARKY

eowyn said:


> @ taimikhan..
> its indeed a tweaked version of Indian AAD missile ..its been acknowledged by drdo itself ...and it has nothing to do with nasr ..because development stated rather earlier than NASR came into existence ....missile was pursued by the technology developed for AAD missile development ...also due to of its low production cost.....


 
AAD is a SAM system.......different seeker, different guidance, different warhead, different detonation mechanism.........I don't understand how can this be similar.........if i go by your definition of similarity then every rocket is similar......does similarity depends on only looks??


----------



## Markus

DARKY said:


> AAD is a SAM system.......different seeker, different guidance, different warhead, different detonation mechanism.........I don't understand how can this be similar.........if i go by your definition of similarity then every rocket is similar......does similarity depends on only looks??


 
The parameters you mentioned are not difficult to modify......


----------



## Bratva

DRDO hasn't mentioned that Prahaar comes with Nuclear Tag, I think in it's initial stage it's still a conventional one, and with upgradations in latter models, it will be fitted with low yield nuclear warhead


----------



## DARKY

Markus said:


> The parameters you mentioned are not difficult to *modify*......


 
*Modified =/= Ditto Copy*......


----------



## DARKY

mafiya said:


> DRDO hasn't mentioned that Prahaar comes with Nuclear Tag, I think in it's initial stage it's still a conventional one, and with upgradations in latter models, it will be fitted with low yield nuclear warhead



Whats the need of fitting it with low yield Nuclear warhead if its already accurate enough to archive single digit CEP in meters........Nuclear warheads better suits inaccurate missiles which have CEPs in excess of 50-100m.


----------



## Bratva

DARKY said:


> Whats the need of fitting it with low yield Nuclear warhead if its already accurate enough to archive single digit CEP in meters........*Nuclear warheads better suits inaccurate missiles which have CEPs in excess of 50-100m*.



Nope you are totlly wrong here, Low yield Nuclear warheads are used to annihilate the battlefield in such a way radiation doesn't spread very far and remain in that particular battlefield for a short period of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DARKY

mafiya said:


> Nope you are totlly wrong here, Low yield Nuclear warheads are used to annihilate the battlefield in such a way *radiation doesn't spread very far and remain in that particular battlefield for a short period of time*.


 
Radiation does not remain confined to any boundaries..........nor does it goes away after any short period......be it whatever you detonate.....from a Tsar bomba to a sub kiloton warhead........a nuclear radiating warhead Impact is a Nuclear attack and would be responded with a massive, unacceptable and unprecidented Nuclear retaliation aimed at fully destroying the military and administrative capabilities to dust !!


----------



## tvsram1992

OrionHunter said:


> If I were the enemy, I'd say *I'm screwed!!*


 Dude you wouldnt be there to say that u r screwed


----------



## Mujraparty

DARKY said:


> AAD is a SAM system.......different seeker, different guidance, different warhead, different detonation mechanism.........I don't understand how can this be similar.........if i go by your definition of similarity then every rocket is similar......does similarity depends on only looks??


 
your right bro...it has a different seeker, different guidance, different warhead, different detonation mechanism...you are sooo f$%^ing right ....i never said it was similar ..all i said was it evolved from the AAD missile program ...may be i shoudnt have used the word tweaked... ??

Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: DRDO hopes to impress Army with Prahaar punch; demo launch of tactical missile on July 21
&#8220;It is a spin-off programme &#8211; a conversion of endo-atmospheric interceptor used for the AD,&#8221; sources said.


----------



## SR 71 Blackbird

mafiya said:


> Nope you are totlly wrong here, Low yield Nuclear warheads are used to annihilate the battlefield in such a way radiation doesn't spread very far and remain in that particular battlefield for a short period of time.


 It depends on the Wind speed & direction.


----------



## Skull and Bones

mafiya said:


> Nope you are totlly wrong here, Low yield Nuclear warheads are used to annihilate the battlefield in such a way radiation *doesn't spread very far *


 
The spreading portion depends on the wind and climate factors 



mafiya said:


> and remain in that particular battlefield for a short period of time.



Ask your Physics teacher about the half-life of the radioactive material used in the nuclear warhead, and its subsequent products and its radioactivity after the decay.


----------



## DARKY

eowyn said:


> your right bro...it has a different seeker, different guidance, different warhead, different detonation mechanism...you are sooo f$%^ing right ....i never said it was similar ..all i said was it evolved from the AAD missile program ...may be i shoudnt have used the word tweaked... ??
> 
> Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: DRDO hopes to impress Army with Prahaar punch; demo launch of tactical missile on July 21
> It is a spin-off programme  a conversion of endo-atmospheric interceptor used for the AD, sources said.


 
My reply was toward you know who ......sorry if i offended you in any way......


----------



## Markus

DARKY said:


> *Modified =/= Ditto Copy*......


 
Ofcourse.......its a modification.

How can a tactical surface-to-surface missile be a ditto copy of something that was actually an interceptor ?


----------



## Firemaster

mafiya said:


> *DRDO hasn't mentioned that Prahaar comes with Nuclear Tag*, I think in it's initial stage it's still a conventional one, and with upgradations in latter models, it will be fitted with low yield nuclear warhead


 
Thats why not a response to nasr


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Congrats Indians. Congrats for anotehr step further in your dream of the destruction of fellow humans.


----------



## Dash

There is nothing called as response to this, response to that. The need of all word military is almost similar. They develope what they need...Simple.........................................


----------



## Dash

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Congrats Indians. Congrats for anotehr step further in your dream of the destruction of fellow humans.


 
Please blame the man who first invented Gun...forget missiles..


----------



## Imran Khan

Jason bourne said:


> i think u havent read the forum .... after prahaar in indian invetory your nasr can only be used on diwali give it to your kids to see atasbaji on divali els it has no chance its a waste now


 
post reported as troll

i have no time for idiots .


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

congratulation india, what is the speed of this missile in mach?


----------



## Dharmachakra

Major. said:


> If to be believed what chaiwaal posts in some forums, they quote this range.....i don't remember which forum it was, he had done calculations of range of Nirbhay missile with some Russian gas turbine engine....He says if at all Nirbahy is 1500kg-2000kg class missile then the range willbe 2500km - 3000km based on the fuel consumption of the Gas turbine engine when the payload is 1 ton...he also states that Sub launched will around 1000km -1500km with one ton payload....


 
IS that Russian engine thing came from Chor guptas blog?
Because GTRE already developed a mini kaveri for powering UCAVs and Cruise missiles.Its called LAgu Shakti Engine with 400Kgf thrust.
For people wondering what this 400Kgf in terms of newtons,400 kilogram-force = 3922.66 newton i.e ~4KN.
For a comparitive purpose Tomahawk BlockII using F107-WR-402 with a thrust of 3.1KN has a 2500km range and weight ~1600kg carrying 450kg warhead.

Given the Indians obsession with more and more payload carrying capability, LaguShakti with 4KN can easily carry 1tonne to ranges in excess of 2500km with all up weight of little over 2300kg.

IF the actual reports are true, the Nirbhay initially will sport 2 varriants one with 300-500kg wahread and 1000km range and second one with above mentioned details.

And while coming to PRahaar, Saraswath said that it reach a peak altitude of 35km ~5kms more than the normal AAD ceiling.This means Prahaar will rise to 35kms with speeds of MAch 4 and then follows a parabolic path towards the target. IF my assumptions are right, then atleast 3/4th of its flight will be a powered flight when a range of 150km+ is considered.

Anyways,since the tech is our own and not borrowed from any other country, we can bringout as many derivatives as we wish for.Maybe an AShM for small ships of corvettee size? ( ooops for some countries their capital ships like destroyers are of similar size like our modern corvettees)


----------



## DARKY

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> congratulation india, what is the speed of this missile in mach?


 
Average speed of 2.5 Mach and top speed in excess to 4.5-5 Mach.......would hit the target around 4.5 Mach.


----------



## Mujraparty

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Congrats Indians. Congrats for anotehr step further in your dream of the destruction of fellow humans.


 
oh...look mommy its a ....angel of 




..


TROLL..


----------



## Firemaster

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Congrats Indians. Congrats for anotehr step further in your dream of the destruction of fellow humans.


 
Only Dynamic Equillibrium leads to stability


----------



## LiberalAtheist

before the DRDO missile scientists bring out the Gulab Jamun and Ladoos lets get Agni V tested successfully ASAP


----------



## tvsram1992

deathtocorruption said:


> before the DRDO missile scientists bring out the Gulab Jamun and Ladoos lets get Agni V tested successfully ASAP


 You are saying 
As soon as possible
I would say
As accurate as possible


----------



## LiberalAtheist

tvsram1992 said:


> You are saying
> As soon as possible
> I would say
> As accurate as possible


 
or as successful as possible


----------



## tvsram1992

deathtocorruption said:


> or as successful as possible


 Accuracy is the best way of success for a missile.


----------



## farhan_9909

congrats for the successfull test.&#8626;but i dont know why india made it when pak dont want to have a limited scale war with india.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Six of these like this 









Deadly


----------



## farhan_9909

Dharmachakra said:


> IS that Russian engine thing came from Chor guptas blog?
> Because GTRE already developed a mini kaveri for powering UCAVs and Cruise missiles.Its called LAgu Shakti Engine with 400Kgf thrust.
> For people wondering what this 400Kgf in terms of newtons,400 kilogram-force = 3922.66 newton i.e ~4KN.
> For a comparitive purpose Tomahawk BlockII using F107-WR-402 with a thrust of 3.1KN has a 2500km range and weight ~1600kg carrying 450kg warhead.
> 
> Given the Indians obsession with more and more payload carrying capability, LaguShakti with 4KN can easily carry 1tonne to ranges in excess of 2500km with all up weight of little over 2300kg.
> 
> IF the actual reports are true, the Nirbhay initially will sport 2 varriants one with 300-500kg wahread and 1000km range and second one with above mentioned details.
> 
> And while coming to PRahaar, Saraswath said that it reach a peak altitude of 35km ~5kms more than the normal AAD ceiling.This means Prahaar will rise to 35kms with speeds of MAch 4 and then follows a parabolic path towards the target. IF my assumptions are right, then atleast 3/4th of its flight will be a powered flight when a range of 150km+ is considered.
> 
> Anyways,since the tech is our own and not borrowed from any other country, we can bringout as many derivatives as we wish for.Maybe an AShM for small ships of corvettee size? ( ooops for some countries their capital ships like destroyers are of similar size like our modern corvettees)


 
lol my friend.plz read my signature only once.&#8626;and prahar range is more than nasr but range is not an issue.it can be increased.beside this nasr is 100% pakistan not a imported israely extra. &#8626;the prahar in size look more bigger than nasr so range is not a issue for nasr


----------



## Vasily Zaytsev

TaimiKhan said:


> I know Indians are gonna be at my throat for saying what i am gonna say, but by looking at things it seems to be the right thing, even though there is nothing bad in it.
> 
> The new missile seems to be a diicckk measuring contest as usual between the two countries, as the missile is in reality the Indian AAD missile, which has been tweaked to become a SSM, an easy step. This is not a new missile. Pakistan did the Al Nasr test and claimed that its a tactical battlefield missile, Indians couldn't sit idle, so they came up with the new tactical missile being the Parhaar developed from AAD.
> 
> Before you guys jump up to my throats, do see the pic of AAD and compare it with the new one, ditto copy. And its a good thing as now its gonna make Pakistanis to think about something to get in the 100-200KM range, which we lack.
> 
> Indian AAD missile:




DRDO said the missile is derived from AAD and it has been in making since last two years.


But for the sake of argument, lets consider that what you are saying is true. That the Prahar missile is "tweaked" from AAD as an answer for Nasr.

Nasr was tested in April 2011, I guess. And then only the existence of this missile became public.
Prahaar was tested in July 2011.
You are saying DRDO modified AAD missile for a surface attack role in just two months keeping in mind the design configuration of 6 missile TEL.
Are they (DRDO) so brainy and efficient?
Aren't you indirectly saying that it just took DRDO less than three months to convert a SAM into SSM.

If I have to believe you then kudos to DRDO for being so super efficient . It would be a missile developed in the shortest period of time in the world.

No pun intended.


----------



## Vasily Zaytsev

farhan_9909 said:


> lol my friend.plz read my signature only once.&#8626;and prahar range is more than nasr but range is not an issue.it can be increased.beside this nasr is 100% pakistan not a imported israely extra. &#8626;the prahar in size look more bigger than nasr so range is not a issue for nasr



Which imported Israely EXTRA? Care to explain.

Please post , length, diameter, weight, range, vertically/inclined launch, weight of warhead, no. missiles per launcher for both Prahar and EXTRA.

Lets see if both are identical.

You prove both are identical.

What say?......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

Vasily Zaytsev said:


> Which imported Israely EXTRA? Care to explain.
> 
> Please post , length, diameter, weight, range, vertically/inclined launch, weight of warhead, no. missiles per launcher for both Prahar and EXTRA.
> 
> Lets see if both are identical.
> 
> You prove both are identical.
> 
> What say?......




Bro Just Ignore-

In arecent post *Taimi Khan* said its an off shoot of AAD and* Farhan *is saying its a copy of Extra..

I wonder what is going on..


----------



## OrionHunter

TaimiKhan said:


> I know Indians are gonna be at my throat for saying what i am gonna say, but by looking at things it seems to be the right thing, even though there is nothing bad in it.
> 
> The new missile seems to be a diicckk measuring contest as usual between the two countries, as the missile is in reality the Indian AAD missile, which has been tweaked to become a SSM, an easy step. This is not a new missile. Pakistan did the Al Nasr test and claimed that its a tactical battlefield missile, Indians couldn't sit idle, so they came up with the new tactical missile being the Parhaar developed from AAD.
> 
> Before you guys jump up to my throats, do see the pic of AAD and compare it with the new one, ditto copy. And its a good thing as now its gonna make Pakistanis to think about something to get in the 100-200KM range, which we lack.


Ooops! You seem to be all mixed up! 





_The Israeli *EXTRA* shown above. Since the IDF had decided to forego the* LORA* in favour of 
the *EXTRA*, the Indian Army too decided in favour of the *EXTRA's* design/performance 
parameters. Subsequently, a military-industrial cooperation plan was put into effect for producing the
* EXTRA* in India with 'Indian characteristics', and rechristened* PRAHAAR*._

The solid-fueled *Prahaar* surface-to-surface battlefield support missile, is destined to replace about 350-odd existing Prithvi SS-150 liquid-fuelled battlefield interdiction missiles that are now nearing the end of their service lives. The *Prahaar *will come packed in a six-unit pod configuration on board a high-mobility BEML-TATRA wheeled vehicle housing both a SATCOM-equipped command-and-control shelter as well as a transporter-erector-launcher mechanism designed by Larsen & Toubro. 

The *Prahar* follows a relatively simple three-element design, comprising a warhead in the fore section, propulsion unit, including the solid-fuel rocket motor with a nozzle. The nozzle is encircled by the navigation, flight control and guidance unit, which includes the integrated avionic guidance and flight control section, cruciform tail control surfaces, actuators, related antennas and connectors. The *Prahaar* can be launched within few minutes, from unprepared positions. In fact, any target whose location is known within the range of the missile can be attacked within less than 10 minutes from the launch decision. Each Prahaar will be housed within a disposable sealed cannister providing a 10-year service-life and very low maintenance costs. The *Prahaar* will have a range of 150km and carry a 125kg (275lb) warhead. 

Launch weight will be about 430kg (990lb), and *CEP will be well within 10 metres*. Equipped with a fibre-optic gyro-based inertial navigation system combined with a GPS receiver, the *Prahaar* will use an aft section fitted with stabilising fins and a solid-rocket motor. The warhead section will be built as a modular compartment, designed to carry various types of sub-munitions or a unitary warhead. For example, it will be able to carry up to 400 AT/AP bomblets, scatterable mines, anti-runway munitions and similar loads. The fin-mounted control section will store the guidance and control avionics, driving four flight control surfaces for trajectory shaping. 

*ThePrahaar has been developed by the DRDO in cooperation with Israel Aircraft Industries (IAI) MLM Systems Integration Division and Israel Military Industries (IMI) Rocket Systems Division as a modular kit. *

*So there! The Prahaar has nothing in common with the AAD architecture.*

Cheers!


----------



## Water Car Engineer

OrionHunter said:


> Ooops! You seem to be all mixed up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Israeli *EXTRA* shown above. Since the IDF had decided to forego the* LORA* in favour of
> the *EXTRA*, the Indian Army too decided in favour of the *EXTRA's* design/performance
> parameters. Subsequently, a military-industrial cooperation plan was put into effect for producing the
> * EXTRA* in India with 'Indian characteristics', and rechristened* PRAHAAR*._
> 
> The solid-fueled *Prahaar* surface-to-surface battlefield support missile, is destined to replace about 350-odd existing Prithvi SS-150 liquid-fuelled battlefield interdiction missiles that are now nearing the end of their service lives. The *Prahaar *will come packed in a six-unit pod configuration on board a high-mobility BEML-TATRA wheeled vehicle housing both a SATCOM-equipped command-and-control shelter as well as a transporter-erector-launcher mechanism designed by Larsen & Toubro.
> 
> The *Prahar* follows a relatively simple three-element design, comprising a warhead in the fore section, propulsion unit, including the solid-fuel rocket motor with a nozzle. The nozzle is encircled by the navigation, flight control and guidance unit, which includes the integrated avionic guidance and flight control section, cruciform tail control surfaces, actuators, related antennas and connectors. The *Prahaar* can be launched within few minutes, from unprepared positions. In fact, any target whose location is known within the range of the missile can be attacked within less than 10 minutes from the launch decision. Each Prahaar will be housed within a disposable sealed cannister providing a 10-year service-life and very low maintenance costs. The *Prahaar* will have a range of 150km and carry a 125kg (275lb) warhead.
> 
> Launch weight will be about 430kg (990lb), and *CEP will be well within 10 metres*. Equipped with a fibre-optic gyro-based inertial navigation system combined with a GPS receiver, the *Prahaar* will use an aft section fitted with stabilising fins and a solid-rocket motor. The warhead section will be built as a modular compartment, designed to carry various types of sub-munitions or a unitary warhead. For example, it will be able to carry up to 400 AT/AP bomblets, scatterable mines, anti-runway munitions and similar loads. The fin-mounted control section will store the guidance and control avionics, driving four flight control surfaces for trajectory shaping.
> 
> *ThePrahaar has been developed by the DRDO in cooperation with Israel Aircraft Industries (IAI) MLM Systems Integration Division and Israel Military Industries (IMI) Rocket Systems Division as a modular kit. *
> 
> *So there! The Prahaar has nothing in common with the AAD architecture.*
> 
> Cheers!


 
You got this from Trishul blog before the missile was even seen. It doesnt have anything to do with Israel, it is a modification of AAD.


----------



## Vasily Zaytsev

OrionHunter said:


> Ooops! You seem to be all mixed up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Israeli *EXTRA* shown above. Since the IDF had decided to forego the* LORA* in favour of
> the *EXTRA*, the Indian Army too decided in favour of the *EXTRA's* design/performance
> parameters. Subsequently, a military-industrial cooperation plan was put into effect for producing the
> * EXTRA* in India with 'Indian characteristics', and rechristened* PRAHAAR*._
> 
> The solid-fueled *Prahaar* surface-to-surface battlefield support missile, is destined to replace about 350-odd existing Prithvi SS-150 liquid-fuelled battlefield interdiction missiles that are now nearing the end of their service lives. The *Prahaar *will come packed in a six-unit pod configuration on board a high-mobility BEML-TATRA wheeled vehicle housing both a SATCOM-equipped command-and-control shelter as well as a transporter-erector-launcher mechanism designed by Larsen & Toubro.
> 
> The *Prahar* follows a relatively simple three-element design, comprising a warhead in the fore section, propulsion unit, including the solid-fuel rocket motor with a nozzle. The nozzle is encircled by the navigation, flight control and guidance unit, which includes the integrated avionic guidance and flight control section, cruciform tail control surfaces, actuators, related antennas and connectors. The *Prahaar* can be launched within few minutes, from unprepared positions. In fact, any target whose location is known within the range of the missile can be attacked within less than 10 minutes from the launch decision. Each Prahaar will be housed within a disposable sealed cannister providing a 10-year service-life and very low maintenance costs. The *Prahaar* will have a range of 150km and carry a 125kg (275lb) warhead.
> 
> Launch weight will be about 430kg (990lb), and *CEP will be well within 10 metres*. Equipped with a fibre-optic gyro-based inertial navigation system combined with a GPS receiver, the *Prahaar* will use an aft section fitted with stabilising fins and a solid-rocket motor. The warhead section will be built as a modular compartment, designed to carry various types of sub-munitions or a unitary warhead. For example, it will be able to carry up to 400 AT/AP bomblets, scatterable mines, anti-runway munitions and similar loads. The fin-mounted control section will store the guidance and control avionics, driving four flight control surfaces for trajectory shaping.
> 
> *ThePrahaar has been developed by the DRDO in cooperation with Israel Aircraft Industries (IAI) MLM Systems Integration Division and Israel Military Industries (IMI) Rocket Systems Division as a modular kit. *
> 
> *So there! The Prahaar has nothing in common with the AAD architecture.*
> 
> Cheers!


 

Don't post Rubbish you nutcase. 

You seem to be the second avatar of Chorgupta.

Point any parameter of EXTRA that is identical with Prahaar,

Before posting read what are you posting.

Please put your head out from the place where the sun does not shine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rig Vedic

Good fences make good neighbors. Go in peace.


----------



## OrionHunter

Vasily Zaytsev said:


> Don't post Rubbish you nutcase.
> 
> You seem to be the second avatar of Chorgupta.


 Don't sputter your crap here like an overloaded garbage truck. Looks like that half a brain cell you possess has malfunctioned again. So keep your stupid comments to yourself!


----------



## rajusri

TaimiKhan said:


> I know Indians are gonna be at my throat for saying what i am gonna say, but by looking at things it seems to be the right thing, even though there is nothing bad in it.
> 
> The new missile seems to be a diicckk measuring contest as usual between the two countries, as the missile is in reality the Indian AAD missile, *which has been tweaked to become a SSM, an easy step.* This is not a new missile. Pakistan did the Al Nasr test and claimed that its a tactical battlefield missile, Indians couldn't sit idle, so they came up with the new tactical missile being the Parhaar developed from AAD.
> 
> Before you guys jump up to my throats, do see the pic of AAD and compare it with the new one, ditto copy. And its a good thing as now its gonna make Pakistanis to think about something to get in the 100-200KM range, which we lack.
> 
> Indian AAD missile:



DRDO mentioned that the missile is based on AAD , modified for precision attack , quick reaction surface to surface missile. 

Prahaar missile was under development for more than two years. No country can come out with a missile with in two months. Its impossible. It is not easy. Note the accuracy is less than 10 m. *It is similar to US ATACMS and Israeli Extra missiles not Nasr. *


----------



## rajusri

OrionHunter said:


> Ooops! You seem to be all mixed up!
> 
> 
> *So there! The Prahaar has nothing in common with the AAD architecture.*
> 
> Cheers!


 *
STOP POSTING PRASUN CHOR SENGUPTA RUBBISH. *




OrionHunter said:


> Don't sputter your crap here like an overloaded garbage truck. Looks like that half a brain cell you possess has malfunctioned again. So keep your stupid comments to yourself!



 This guy always posting prasun chorgupta's stolen and fancy articles.


----------



## deckingraj

@rajusri and @orionhunter

Not sure why is the reason for not being civil?? Let's for the argument sake one of you is wrong then what is stopping from correcting other politely??? Such a wonderful thread and you guys are spoiling with spat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rajusri

deckingraj said:


> @rajusri and @orionhunter
> 
> Not sure why is the reason for not being civil?? Let's for the argument sake one of you is wrong then what is stopping from correcting other politely??? Such a wonderful thread and you guys are spoiling with spat


 
*Because the guy orionhunter is always posting prasun chorgupta articles which are against commonly known facts and anti-India bull $hits. *

Look at his posts



OrionHunter said:


> Don't sputter your crap here like an overloaded garbage truck. Looks like that half a brain cell you possess has malfunctioned again. So keep your stupid comments to yourself!


----------



## deckingraj

rajusri said:


> *Because the guy orionhunter is always posting prasun chorgupta articles which are against commonly known facts and anti-India bull $hits. *
> 
> Look at his posts


 
buddy...how does it matter...all i am requesting is to keep the profile low...let's enjoy the achievement instead of getting into a spat...b/w this is a discussion forum ...i may be wrong but still have the right to put front my pov...no??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LiberalAtheist

^^^^^

would you stop flaming each other? celebrate over the fact that we tested a hi tech missile successfully don't flame over it


----------



## rajusri

deckingraj said:


> buddy...how does it matter...all i am requesting is to keep the profile low...let's enjoy the achievement instead of getting into a spat...b/w this is a discussion forum ...i may be wrong but still have the right to put front my pov...no??


 
He is not writing his point of view , he is always posting craps by prasun fake gupta. prasun has just busted after calling Prahaar Israeli Extra but orinhunter is still claming it Extra missile with prasun fakes. lol


----------



## kingdurgaking

angeldemon_007 said:


> Do you guys think that the vehicle could carry 6 Prahaar ? I think Prahar is a bit a bigger...


 
Prahaar is not a developed missile.. It is a TD demonstrator.. It needs funds to reduce the size and will be more sleeker..

Any way i am impressed with the TD ... it zooms faster than i imagined...


----------



## Mujraparty

OrionHunter said:


> Don't sputter your crap here like an overloaded garbage truck. Looks like that half a brain cell you possess has malfunctioned again. So keep your stupid comments to yourself!


 

bro check out the link ... compare ..
EXTRA - Extended range Rocket System


courtesy BR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kingdurgaking

eowyn said:


> your right bro...it has a different seeker, different guidance, different warhead, different detonation mechanism...you are sooo f$%^ing right ....i never said it was similar ..all i said was it evolved from the AAD missile program ...may be i shoudnt have used the word tweaked... ??
> 
> Tarmak007 -- A bold blog on Indian defence: DRDO hopes to impress Army with Prahaar punch; demo launch of tactical missile on July 21
> &#8220;It is a spin-off programme &#8211; a conversion of endo-atmospheric interceptor used for the AD,&#8221; sources said.


 
how do you think it is the same??... We can say this is a spin off program... First of all AAD cant be used as a tactical one.. If the body and engine is same doesnt mean the missile is same.. It needs a different software.. different RV ... different guidance and altogether a different setup... 

You cannot say a missile development is like windows OS development.. 

Secondly this is a TD not the final product.. Ultimately the weight and things will be reduced..


----------



## misterme2

Hopefully they can build upon the success and use the solid fuel knowledge gained by adapting it to various other platforms after increased its range.


----------



## Night_Raven

Congrats to DRDO !!! 



TaimiKhan said:


> Pakistan did the Al Nasr test and claimed that its a tactical battlefield missile, Indians couldn't sit idle, so they came up with the new tactical missile being the Parhaar developed from AAD.



You just can't come up with a missile just like that.

Remember this project was in works for two years. Nasr was tested in April this year. 

So please use logic before arriving at your concocted conclusions.


----------



## Vasily Zaytsev

OrionHunter said:


> Don't sputter your crap here like an overloaded garbage truck. Looks like that half a brain cell you possess has malfunctioned again. So keep your stupid comments to yourself!


 
And you don't defaecate through your mouth like you have eaten too much feces. Looks like your whole teenie weenie has malfunctioned. Thats why such a love for that Chorgupta. Your love affair with Chorgupta seems to be blossoming day in day out. 

No surprise, Chorgupta is satisfying your desires and bringing your fantasies into reality.

You and Chorgupta make a very noticeable panzy couple.


So, modern day SHikhandi,... what parameters are common between Prahaar and EXTRA .


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhairava

SpArK said:


>


 
Wow..the takeoff was soo fast as compared to PSLV takeoff we saw few days ago.

BTW did they release the terminal impact video ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

kingdurgaking said:


> So there will be funding to develop this missile?.. Did the Indian Army gave a go? On this basis only the project may kick off.. We are yet to get news about Army's reaction...


 
Here is your answer. The Army too has sent some one as its representative. I think this missile itself was developed after specific inputs/request from the Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tangent

What we need next from DRDO - in missiles?
THe List can be long, but I want an ICBM, cruise missile > 750km , mature BMD, SLBM > 5000km
Am I too optimist ?


----------



## rajusri

Gounder said:


> Wow..the takeoff was soo fast as compared to PSLV takeoff we saw few days ago.
> 
> BTW did they release the impact video ?


 
The missile is really very fast. The fastest I have seen so far. Within few seconds of launch it disappear in the cloud. May be because it is based on endo atmospheric anti-ballistic missile. Very fast reaction.


----------



## rajusri

Tangent said:


> What we need next from DRDO - in missiles?
> THe List can be long, but I want an ICBM, cruise missile > 750km , mature BMD, SLBM > 5000km
> Am I too optimist ?


 
All of them are in pipeline. 

ICBM> Agni-V. Test this year december
cruise missile> Nirbhay 1000-1500 km
SLBM> K-4 (3500 km) tested. Agni-6 (6000 km) development stage


----------



## Tangent

I hope December comes early this year, (before september )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anathema

rajusri said:


> Big slap on the face of Prasun Sengupta, he even made* fun of Tarmak007*.


 
When did chor gupta do that ? Tarmak has to be one of the best Indian military bloggin sites around..


----------



## anathema

Vasily Zaytsev said:


> Here is something interesting.
> 
> 
> Since Prahaar is land attack version of AAD, and one launcher can carry 6 missiles which can be fired independently and in salvo mode then:
> 
> 1. Our Endo atmospheric BMD system AAD would also comprise of single launcher with six AAD missiles (double the 3 Akash SAMs per launcher)
> 
> 2. Each of the six AAD missiles in a single launcher could be assigned to a single target or two missiles per target or six missiles for six different targets.
> 
> What say you?
> 
> 
> There is much more to AAD which the DRDO is not saying explicitly.


 
Excellent observation....looks like we are taking the Russian S-300 way...


----------



## xLancex

Congratulations India and Indians lol


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

This is a very logical development - implement a ground-attack missile spun off from AAD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajusri

anathema said:


> When did chor gupta do that ? Tarmak has to be one of the best Indian military bloggin sites around..


 
Just two days before the test when someone asked the chor about tarmak claiming Prahaar is surface to surface version of AAD. he challenged him to see after the test who is correct.  The chor challenging the most accurate source.


----------



## LiberalAtheist

what is the speed of the missile?


----------



## OrionHunter

deckingraj said:


> @rajusri and @orionhunter
> 
> Not sure why is the reason for not being civil?? Let's for the argument sake one of you is wrong then what is stopping from correcting other politely??? Such a wonderful thread and you guys are spoiling with spat


Totally agree! This fellow *Vasily Zaytsev* and his sidekick rajusri think they are God's own far*! Unfortunately, I had to stoop to their levels of crappy ripostes as they know no other language. Doesn't seem they've taken a course on etiquette which they badly require. They are under the mistaken impression that foul language and putting the other posters down with their idiotic comments will show them to be superior. 

Needless to say, it's just the opposite as they show up to be fools inebriated with exuberance of their verbosity!

Ok, back on topic. And for these two, I suggest they be more polite in their ripostes! Thanks!


----------



## tvsram1992

deathtocorruption said:


> what is the speed of the missile?


 Mach 2-3 will be its average speed 
where as it will hit the target at Mach 4-5 speed.


----------



## OrionHunter

Vasily Zaytsev said:


> *Answer you homo Chorgupta lover*.



*Well, ladies and gentlemen! Here is a poster who has plunged to new depths of twaddle by posting this utter drivel and nonsensical tripe that has nothing to do with the topic at hand!

I thought we were discussing the Prahaar and NOT homosexuality per se? Jeeez!

Can the mods kindly do something about this clown?*

Thanks!


----------



## Firemaster

Army&#8217;s &#8220;Cold Start&#8221; doctrine gets teeth 

By Ajai Shukla
Business Standard, 22nd July 11

India&#8217;s ability to win a quick, pre-emptive war against Pakistan has just been enhanced by a useful new set of teeth. This morning, at a missile test range in Balasore, Orissa, the Defence R&D Organisation (DRDO) launched its first-ever Prahaar missile, a mobile, truck-mounted rocket that can strike within 10 metres of a target that is 150 kilometres away.

The Prahaar gives a huge boost to India&#8217;s military doctrine of &#8220;Cold Start&#8221;. This method of war would be adopted as retaliation for any grave Pakistani provocation, such as another 26/11 Mumbai-style terror attack. Cold Start involves multiple, simultaneous invasions of Pakistani territory with quickly assembled Indian Army battle groups, well before Pakistani forces can reach the border and occupy defensive positions. The Prahaar would provide the army&#8217;s invading battle groups with lethal fire support, striking Pakistani headquarters far behind the frontlines, and destroying roads, railways, bridges and other communications infrastructure that are essential for rushing Pakistani forces to the border.

Unlike the DRDO&#8217;s Prithvi missile, which was introduced into service as a 150-kilometre range, nuclear-capable ballistic missile, the Prahaar is categorized as a &#8220;battlefield tactical missile&#8221;. Its maximum payload of 200 kg does not allow the Prahaar to carry a nuclear weapon (which are seldom under 500 kg). But while nuclear capable ballistic missiles are useful only in the nightmarish eventuality of nuclear war, the Prahaar can be useful at every stage of a Cold Start campaign. Being a solid-fuel missile, it can swing into action quickly in response to rapidly evolving situations; and its short flight time --- just 250 seconds, or just over four minutes --- allows it to engage fleeting targets that would disappear in the time that it would take to scramble and fly in fighter aircraft.

Furthermore, the Prahaar&#8217;s range of warheads, which the DRDO has developed, gives the Indian Army multiple options. It could carry a cargo warhead containing bomblets that disperse over a wide area, killing any exposed troops. Alternatively, it could carry air-delivered mines, which spread across a piece of terrain, denying passage to enemy infantry or tanks. Or the Prahaar could carry a single, high explosive warhead that can demolish even the best-protected target or critical infrastructure.

So far, many of these targets have fallen to the lot of the Indian Air Force. But in a Cold War situation the emphasis of the IAF, especially during the initial crucial days, would focus on attacking the Pakistan Air Force to prevent it from causing casualties in the Indian Army&#8217;s attacking battle groups, or stopping their advance. By using the Prahaar against enemy entities that are beyond the range of artillery guns or rockets (30-40 kilometres); or for interdicting enemy reserves and logistic columns far behind the lines, IAF fighters would be freed up for &#8220;counter-air operations&#8221; against the PAF.

If, as is more than likely, the IAF buys the Prahaar in numbers, the missile could be effectively launched against forward Pakistani air bases, destroying fighters on the ground and damaging runways, air defence radars and air control networks. Currently, manned fighter aircraft perform these tasks, often at the cost of pilots&#8217; lives and shot down fighters.

Pakistan has no battlefield missile similar to the Prahaar. Over recent years, its scientists have focused on developing the Hatf-9 (or Nasr) short range, ballistic missile, which seeks to deter a Cold Start campaign with its ability to deliver a nuclear warhead to a maximum distance of 60 kilometres. Since most Indian cities are farther than that, strategists believe that the Hatf-9 is intended for counter-force targeting, i.e. against one or more of the Indian Army&#8217;s integrated battle groups inside Pakistani territory. This would serve notice of Pakistani resolve to carry out a counter-value strike, which would take the form of a longer-range missile, carrying a nuclear warhead to one or more large Indian cities.

According to the DRDO, the Prahaar is comparable to the US Army&#8217;s Advanced Tactical Missile System (ATACMS), which was extensively used during the invasion of Iraq in 2003. The Prahaar is launched from a Road Mobile System developed by Larsen & Toubro, which can carry six missiles. All six can be fired in a salvo, each of them against a different target.

According to the DRDO, the Prahaar was developed in a period of just two years.

Broadsword: Army&#8217;s &#8220;Cold Start&#8221; doctrine gets teeth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Prahaar is an excellent development.

I expect it to get deployed in reasonable numbers by the Indian military.


----------



## ptltejas

Omega007 said:


> The Prahar can very well be sold to Vietnam.It beats the US ATACMS and Israelly EXTRA hands down in all(range,warhead,accuracy,missiles per launcher,speed,cost)aspects.Moreover Prahar will be extremely helpful in defencive purposes as they can be fitted with all kind of warhead configurations and used against both infantry,armor and artillery.In a future war against PRC, the Prahar can wreck havoc on the PLA.
> But in my view,DRDO should also start developing an extended range version of Prahar missile with atleast 360-400 km range to counter those chinse 400mm strategic MBRLs with a stated range of 300 km.
> Though Prithvi 2 can be used but their 4 hour long refulling time make them some what 'unfit' for tactical battlefield counter battery weapons.
> REGARDS....


 
Good extended range be welcomed sir.
prithvi is not good considering the time factor angledemon said as.

congrates


----------



## OrionHunter

Firemaster said:


> Army&#8217;s &#8220;Cold Start&#8221; doctrine gets teeth
> 
> By Ajai Shukla
> Business Standard, 22nd July 11
> 
> India&#8217;s ability to win a quick, pre-emptive war against Pakistan has just been enhanced by a useful new set of teeth. This morning, at a missile test range in Balasore, Orissa, the Defence R&D Organisation (DRDO) launched its first-ever Prahaar missile, a mobile, truck-mounted rocket that can strike within 10 metres of a target that is 150 kilometres away.
> 
> *The Prahaar gives a huge boost to India&#8217;s military doctrine of &#8220;Cold Start&#8221;. This method of war would be adopted as retaliation for any grave Pakistani provocation, such as another 26/11 Mumbai-style terror attack. Cold Start involves multiple, simultaneous invasions of Pakistani territory with quickly assembled Indian Army battle groups, well before Pakistani forces can reach the border and occupy defensive positions.* The Prahaar would provide the army&#8217;s invading battle groups with lethal fire support, striking Pakistani headquarters far behind the frontlines, and destroying roads, railways, bridges and other communications infrastructure that are essential for rushing Pakistani forces to the border.


That's excellent! However, just a couple of points. 

Firstly, do our politicians have the balls to give a 'go' for a Cold Start' if there's another attack by proxy by Pakistan? Simple answer - NO! 
Secondly, the wherewithal required for a cold start is not yet in place. We are still scouting around for state of the art mobile artillery, new APCs, signal communications, mobile air defence batteries co-opted with combat groups and other resources required to operate swiftly over desert terrain.

Another vital issue is maintaining air superiority over the theater of ops where the 'deep strike' forces are operating, for an extended period. This is going to be fairly difficult considering that the Pak Air Force is no push over! And then there's the vulnerability of logistics nodes and supply lines projecting into the adversary's territory.

Cold Start - easier said than done! Even if we introduce the Prahaar!


----------



## vj_vijay

rajusri said:


> 150 km in 195 seconds mean very high speed.  The actual speed must be Mach 4+.


 
According to speed=distance/time, the Parhaar missile traveled at a average speed of 2.32 Mach not 4+.

Yes, I would be happy to see Parhaar missile pulverise enemy's with a speed of over 4+ Mach.


----------



## IND151

congrats DRDO 

BTW can some one tell me how many prahar missiles will join INDIAN missile forces?


----------



## IND151

@rrows said:


> Prahaar missile test fired successfully
> congracts to all indian members


 
today you have proved that *Pakistanis have big hearts!! *


----------



## IND151

self delete


----------



## gowthamraj

Is it a ballastic missile


----------



## IND151

riz1978 said:


> Ohh DRDO you have done it again, first they develop prithvi missile, then they converted it into interceptor missile, now after some upgradation they have converted it into Prahaar rocket, after some modification i am sure they will be able to fire it from Bofors or insas.......


 
this song is dedicated for you 

*jor ka zataka hi jorose laga 

DRDO par hasana ban gayi bahot badi saja*


----------



## karan.1970

OrionHunter said:


> That's excellent! However, just a couple of points.
> 
> Firstly, do our politicians have the balls to give a 'go' for a Cold Start' if there's another attack by proxy by Pakistan? Simple answer - NO!
> Secondly, the wherewithal required for a cold start is not yet in place. We are still scouting around for state of the art mobile artillery, new APCs, signal communications, mobile air defence batteries co-opted with combat groups and other resources required to operate swiftly over desert terrain.
> 
> Another vital issue is maintaining air superiority over the theater of ops where the 'deep strike' forces are operating, for an extended period. This is going to be fairly difficult considering that the Pak Air Force is no push over! And then there's the vulnerability of logistics nodes and supply lines projecting into the adversary's territory.
> 
> Cold Start - easier said than done! Even if we introduce the Prahaar!


 
True.. But 1 week back if you would have written the above piece, you would have also included the absence of a cost effective, quick reaction, all weather, all terrain, high accurate battle field support tactical system in the short comings of Cold start. Now that this factor is out, GoI will move on to others. Step at a time buddy


----------



## rajusri

vj_vijay said:


> According to speed=distance/time, the Parhaar missile traveled at a average speed of 2.32 Mach not 4+.
> 
> Yes, I would be happy to see Parhaar missile pulverise enemy's with a speed of over 4+ Mach.





1> The parabolic distance covered by Prahaar is not equal to flat distance of 150 km. Basic math than how did you calculate the speed of the missile with respect to flat distance? No. 

2> Do you think when the missile starts it flight and hits the target is of same speed? No. As missile's fuel burn its weight decreases and speed increases. Also the initial acceleration is much lower than terminal acceleration. 


AAD missile has a speed of Mach 4.5+ so might be Prahaar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

going great. Cöngrats 2 all those involved in the project.


----------



## gowthamraj

Could anyone answer my query guys:-S


----------



## Firemaster

gowthamraj said:


> Is it a ballastic missile


 


> Could anyone answer my query guys:-S



In my opinion and after watching Video I concluded that it follows semi ballistic trajectory

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SR 71 Blackbird

Firemaster said:


> In my opinion and after watching Video I concluded that it follows semi ballistic trajectory


How did you deduce that?
But whatever it is this missile rocks.


----------



## Firemaster

SR 71 Blackbird said:


> How did you deduce that?
> But whatever it is this missile rocks.


 
Because in video you watch that The Missile didn't go too high but it seemed that it cruised towards the target.
by the way I am not an expert it may be purely Ballistic or may Quasi B

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

rajusri said:


> The missile is really very fast. The fastest I have seen so far. Within few seconds of launch it disappear in the cloud. May be because it is based on endo atmospheric anti-ballistic missile. Very fast reaction.


 
I recommend that you watch Pakistan's Abdali missile test video...the one in which the missile is painted in Maroon.


----------



## Mujraparty

AhaseebA said:


> I recommend that you watch Pakistan's Abdali missile test video...the one in which the missile is painted in Maroon.


 
DAAAMMMMMN!!!!!!!!!!................... that was fast





 

jk..


----------



## Dharmachakra

IND151 said:


> congrats DRDO
> 
> BTW can some one tell me how many prahar missiles will join INDIAN missile forces?



Intially 2 regiments will be inducted after couple more tests and evaluating the beast hitting its targets at different ranges with different warheads. 
BDL is considering the mass production of AAD which ofcourse has 90% commanality with Prahaar except mission computer,seekers and warheads.
So when ABM gets inducted, Prahaar will be inducted on the side as well. This also acts as a counterweight to confuse enemy which is AAD battery Vs Prahaar

Since PAD is a stop gap measure with limited induction, AAD induction will compensate untill PDV gets ready for Induction.
Lol... just realising how 250-350km range tactical SSM will be fullfilled? It might be a derivative of PDV right from begining itself. This way IA can completely take control of tactical ones and giving some space to nuclear prithvis ofcourse SS-250 and 350 ones. While SS-150s will be continues to use for testing others sub-systems.

As of today, there are over 500 Prithvi-150`s.IA is desperate of using that invetory, so that new ones can be inducted in numbers.Incase of anywar with PAK, IA will be emptying its warehouses of P-I`s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mautkimaut

eowyn said:


> DAAAMMMMMN!!!!!!!!!!................... that was fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk..


 
LOL fast forward.......


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Hope you Indian guys have celebrated your successful test.You should really enjoy this occasion because you guys get such chance once in 10 tests.Any way congratulate.My dears, we don't need to worry as Nasr is already been tested.so better be away and don not come with in 60 km range.you never know what will be waiting for you.


----------



## deckingraj

OrionHunter said:


> That's excellent! However, just a couple of points.
> 
> Firstly, do our politicians have the balls to give a 'go' for a Cold Start' if there's another attack by proxy by Pakistan? Simple answer - NO!



You seems to be pretty confident...but how do you know that??? It would be very hard to justify no-action as well....




> Secondly, the wherewithal required for a cold start is not yet in place. We are still scouting around for state of the art mobile artillery, new APCs, signal communications, mobile air defence batteries co-opted with combat groups and other resources required to operate swiftly over desert terrain.


And??? How does above negate the benefits this missile will bring in???



> Another vital issue is maintaining air superiority over the theater of ops where the 'deep strike' forces are operating, for an extended period. This is going to be fairly difficult considering that the Pak Air Force is no push over! And then there's the vulnerability of logistics nodes and supply lines projecting into the adversary's territory.



Air-superiority over limited theater of battle field might be a difficult task but not impossible....IAF main task is to save India troops from pounding by PAF...Given that we are not going too deep in Pakistan for some reason it does not sound as difficult as you are making it sound....Mind it i am not disgracing PAF here...no doubt they are no push over....




> Cold Start - easier said than done! Even if we introduce the Prahaar!


 
Prahaar is one of the steps that will give teeth to COld Start....b/w we don't even understand fully what Cold-Start actually means....We are just going by opinions....Our Top-Brass even say there is no such doctorine....


----------



## deckingraj

Cool_Soldier said:


> Hope you Indian guys have celebrated your successful test.You should really enjoy this occasion because you guys get such chance once in 10 tests.Any way congratulate.My dears, we don't need to worry as Nasr is already been tested.so better be away and don not come with in 60 km range.you never know what will be waiting for you.



this is just your 6th comment and i am afraid you are trolling...There is no point in talking about senseless things....NASR and PRAHAAR are tactical missiles and will be used againt the adversary....If i go by your logic then prahaar would have already taken everything out because of its bigger range before our troops comes within so-called 60 km range....In short these d!ck measuring comments don't take you anywhere...

NASR is a deterrant to our troops and Prahaar is for yours...Probably such deterrants will make peace even more important that what it is right now....


----------



## rajusri

AhaseebA said:


> I recommend that you watch Pakistan's Abdali missile test video...the one in which the missile is painted in Maroon.


 
India's Agni-1 is fast like that. Shaurya is faster and AAD fastest because it is lower-tier of the ABM. All endo atmospheric ABMs are very fast , faster than others. AAD uses jet vanes for control operations without any loss of energy.


----------



## Cool_Soldier

you guys badly needed this 150 range but we do have other options in the form of hataf series with various ranges starting from 100km to 2500km.So if I consider your rage point ...you will be wipe out before moving and starting cold start.Just celebrate don't take to heart.any aggressive approach will be answered properly.So better live and let the others live else you better know...


----------



## Night_Raven

Cool_Soldier said:


> you guys badly needed this 150 range but we do have other options in the form of hataf series with various ranges starting from 100km to 2500km.So if I consider your rage point ...you will be wipe out before moving and starting cold start.Just celebrate don't take to heart.any aggressive approach will be answered properly.So better live and let the others live else you better know...


 
Don't derail the thread .... and yes we will wait to be wiped out , whatever makes you happy .... now go troll somewhere else 

On topic : Single-digit CEP , mass produced , ripple-mode ballistic missiles are quite a deterrent in the conventional battlefield , wishing DRDO all the best for this missile's future development.


----------



## kingkobra

Cool_Soldier said:


> Hope you Indian guys have celebrated your successful test.You should really enjoy this occasion because you guys get such chance once in 10 tests.Any way congratulate.My dears, we don't need to worry as Nasr is already been tested.so better be away and don not come with in 60 km range.you never know what will be waiting for you.


 
we really dont know what will be waiting for us..please enlighten us cause during OBL raid also nothing was waiting for US marines...


----------



## Cool_Soldier

kingkobra said:


> we really dont know what will be waiting for us..please enlighten us cause during OBL raid also nothing was waiting for US marines...


 
Hm-mm! to know it, you need to discover.BTW, what stops IA and IAF in 2004 and 2008.


----------



## rajusri

Cool_Soldier said:


> Hm-mm! to know it, you need to discover.BTW, what stops IA and IAF in 2004 and 2008.


 
Zardari accepted the terrorists were Pakistani and promised to start investigation. Few LeT terrorists were taken in custody but as usual the president is not the authority in Pakistan but army is. As result. lol


----------



## praveen007

Cool_Soldier said:


> Hm-mm! to know it, you need to discover.BTW, what stops IA and IAF in 2004 and 2008.


. 
.
Nothing except our fu**##g government. As you could not know how democracy works.
If it not for spine-less gov. Of ours, The story would have been different then.


----------



## rajusri

Cool_Soldier said:


> Hope you Indian guys have celebrated your successful test.You should really enjoy this occasion because you guys get such chance once in 10 tests.Any way congratulate.My dears, we don't need to worry as Nasr is already been tested.so better be away and don not come with in 60 km range.you never know what will be waiting for you.


 
Nasr will be launched if it survive from IA and IAF to come close to 60 km and India has capability to destroy such short range missile. If You use nucelar weapons on India or Indian soldiers in Pakistan also India will answer with thermonuclear weapons. 

These are designed to destroy much better missile than Nasr.... 


*Iron Dome*






*Devid's Sling *





*SPYDER*





*AAD*


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Wars are not fought only by weapons, but also need courage, passion and much more to bear in return.You guys have accepted that main cause was Indian government's lack of courage.So better keep your missiles in cold storage.
secondly, you guys are talking about therm o nuclear but still your nuclear test are doubtful by your own scientists and defence analyst.


----------



## DkBose

Cool_Soldier said:


> Wars are not fought only by weapons, but also need courage, passion and much more to bear in return.You guys have accepted that main cause was Indian government's lack of courage.So better keep your missiles in cold storage.
> secondly, you guys are talking about therm o nuclear but still your nuclear test are doubtful by your own scientists and defence analyst.


 
i think mumbai attacks already shown the govt that how much people can tolerate the attacks ???
They tested waters,and they got the result.

anyway,war means putting ur economy atleast 10 years back.and india cant afford this now...also u have seen WOT.It has given u massive punch without fighting with india..and u say we lost 70 billion dollars...wat could be situation if u would have fought this with india???


----------



## Cool_Soldier

If you cant afford then why developing offensive COLD START doctrine..?? isn't India's two faces?

Whatever $$$ we lost in WOT, at least depicts we have courage on all levels of government, Public and military to bear and to go ahead to face any challenge in time of danger to eliminate it.


----------



## AMCA

Cool_Soldier said:


> Hope you Indian guys have celebrated your successful test.You should really enjoy this occasion because you guys get such chance once in 10 tests.Any way congratulate.My dears, we don't need to worry as Nasr is already been tested.so better be away and don not come with in 60 km range.you never know what will be waiting for you.


 
We dont need to come anywhere near 60Km , we can take it out within 150Km's of range.


----------



## AMCA

Cool_Soldier said:


> If you cant afford then why developing offensive COLD START doctrine..?? isn't India's two faces?
> 
> Whatever $$$ we lost in WOT, at least depicts we have courage on all levels of government, Public and military to bear and to go ahead to face any challenge in time of danger to eliminate it.


 
You cannot take out people whom you created even after taking Billions of Aid from US in the name of WOT and talk about Courage??


----------



## Night_Raven

Cool_Soldier said:


> *Whatever $$$ we lost in WOT*, at least depicts we have courage on all levels of government, Public and military to bear and to go ahead to face any challenge in time of danger to eliminate it.


 
And what about the loss of sovereignty and credibility in front of the entire world ?


----------



## LiberalAtheist

Cool_Soldier said:


> Wars are not fought only by weapons, but also need courage, passion and much more to bear in return.You guys have accepted that main cause was Indian government's lack of courage.So better keep your missiles in cold storage.
> secondly, you guys are talking about therm o nuclear but still your nuclear test are doubtful by your own scientists and defence analyst.


 
about those nuclear tests they only said the HYDROGEN BOMB was 50% successful but not the fission devices, it does not really matter BAARC scientists use 200kt FBF warheads on its missiles if you guys think Indian nukes are unsuccessful i really feel sorry for you  the hydrogen bomb might have been a dud but the fission bomb was completely flawless as shown in 1974 and 1998


----------



## Major.

Cool_Soldier said:


> If you cant afford then why developing offensive COLD START doctrine..?? isn't India's two faces?
> 
> Whatever $$$ we lost in WOT, at least depicts we have courage on all levels of government, Public and military to bear and to go ahead to face any challenge in time of danger to eliminate it.


 
We saw your nations courage during Abbottabad raid.!!!


----------



## Cool_Soldier

What we are doing on western border is totally under our policy, so nothing to do with you guys.But if you want to see our courage, you have option to test on eastern border.


----------



## tvsram1992

Cool_Soldier said:


> What we are doing on western border is totally under our policy, so nothing to do with you guys.But if you want to see our courage, you have option to test on eastern border.


 I think we tested 3 times or 4 or 5
i dont remember each and every conflict yaar


----------



## hembo

Prahaar effective than Prithvi
Express News Service , The New Indian Express
Posted on Jul 23, 2011 at 01:11pm IST

With the successful launch of surface-to-surface tactical missile Prahaar from a defence base off the Orissa coast, the DRDO claimed to have filled the gap between multi-barrel Pinaka rocket and nuclear capable Prithvi-II ballistic missile with strike range of 40 km and 350 km respectively.

Scientific Advisor to Defence Minister and Director General of DRDO VK Saraswat said 150 km range Prahaar is a world class missile with greater manoeuvring capability, acceleration and can be deployed in different kinds of terrain making it more effective against strategic targets.

To a question as to why another missile of the same strike range was developed when India&#8217;s armoury is already equipped with Prithvi-I ballistic missile with a strike range of 150 km, Saraswat clarified that Prahaar is an excellent weapon and in comparison to Prithvi, it is small, lean and slim.

&#8220;This missile has sophisticated inertial navigation and electro-mechanical actuation system. It can be transported to anywhere within a short span of time and the canister based launcher can be fitted with six missiles,&#8221; he told The Express.

While Prithvi-I inducted in the Army since late 90s will act as first line of attack, Prahaar has been categorised as a battlefield tactical missile. In real time situation, this newly developed missile will have more combat ability combined with higher accuracy.

Chief Controller (Life Sciences) of DRDO William Selvamurthy said Prahaar can carry different types of warheads. If integrated, it can also carry nuclear payloads. The missile has a quick reaction time, so that six Prahaar missiles can be launched within two to three minutes, he said. Unlike Prithvi, it can engage multiple targets in different directions and can be fired in salvo mode,&#8221; he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sudhir007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Laughing_soldier

hembo said:


> Chief Controller (Life Sciences) of DRDO William Selvamurthy said Prahaar can carry different types of warheads. *If integrated, it can also carry nuclear payloads.* The missile has a quick reaction time, so that six Prahaar missiles can be launched within two to three minutes, he said. Unlike Prithvi, it can engage multiple targets in different directions and can be fired in salvo mode, he added.



So it can carry nuclear payloads. But I hope we use it only for conventional purposes. Only hydrogen bombs with K-15, K-4, Shourya and Agni-3 should be for nuclear attack.


----------



## Laughing_soldier

sudhir007 said:


>


 
Is the prahaar slightly smaller than AAD?


----------



## Dharmachakra

Cool_Soldier said:


> Wars are not fought only by weapons, but also need courage, passion and much more to bear in return.You guys have accepted that main cause was Indian government's lack of courage.So better keep your missiles in cold storage.
> secondly, you guys are talking about therm o nuclear but still your nuclear test are doubtful by your own scientists and defence analyst.


 
Would you like to see dictatorism or pacifism in India?
Trust me, If India gives away its pacifist ideology, Firstly you wont survive,if you are still living in Pakistan as of today.
After all you are a nation which is barely 60 years old. On the other hand our land has been through milleniums.Tons of wars and blood shed. Wars are not fun. You cant compare a war to a terrorist act(which pakistan is notorious for).
The day India gets a dynamic leader,I bet you your army generals or your gov will go and hibernate.
All that stops India is its vote bank politics. Just for the sake of getting those few muslim votes, cong is bending over the terrorism and Kashmir.

IF a Gov want to do it, how big deal is it to simply get those kashmiri extremists eliminated? 
Ohhh yeah, current Indian gov lacks the courage and its pasifism is letting them give away water to pakistan. Its pacifism coupled with American diplomacy stopped the 2008 war. If its a 2008 war,its like killing a half killed snake?

Dont talk about courage with us. We have seen your courage when US came nearby your military compund and killed Osama.You got nothing left to do other than picking up those shattered heli pieces and returned them generously to US........ lol ...




Laughing_soldier said:


> Is the prahaar slightly smaller than AAD?



No. Both are same. its just a bad photoshopping.


----------



## Laughing_soldier

Dharmachakra said:


> No. Both are same. its just a bad photoshopping.



Might be. 

India missiles getting smaller, sleeker and agile. look at the fins of saurya.


----------



## brational

Gr8 work DRDO. Indian Missile Scientists hv become seasoned now.. The best part is, now we are able to produce weapons as per our needs rather than relying on Costly western solutions.. Keep going DRDO.. Hats off!!


----------



## kingdurgaking

i still believe Praahar will become even smaller, sleeker and lighter to host 6 missiles on the same truck...
If prithvi-2 is even converted to Praahar kind of launcher it will be cool then...


----------



## angeldemon_007

Prahaar Missile | Indian Defence


----------



## rajusri

gowthamraj said:


> Is it a ballastic missile


 
I guess it is a ballistic missile. 


Prahaar should get something like these on prithvi missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kinetic

Great achievement by DRDO. Its can be said best in its class as tactical ballistic missile. The high speed, high maneuverability, high accuracy above all low cost is the key. I think IA will go for thousands of this missile.


----------



## sudhir007

Kinetic said:


> Great achievement by DRDO. Its can be said best in its class as tactical ballistic missile. The high speed, high maneuverability, high accuracy above all low cost is the key. I think IA will go for thousands of this missile.



Hi Kinetic, 
Nice to see you back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

